# KleinKanada im Frankenland



## Rootboy (10. Oktober 2003)

ok wir packen aus  
wir haben Kleinkanada endeckt 7m Wippe und enMasse Rockdrops und Steilkurven.... Fotos Check it out
www.KleinKanada.de.vu


----------



## Beetlechoose (10. Oktober 2003)

schaut ja lustig aus. und wo ist das ???

grüssis beetle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (11. Oktober 2003)

bitte lieber *NICHT* !
Ansonsten hast Du irgendwann mal die selbige Situation wie an der Veste.
Und die ist voll zum :kotz:
Ich sag nur: Die  , die Förschter.
Haun einfach die Waldwege mit Bäumen zu.

Wenn Du was weitergeben möchtest, dann bitte an verschwiegene Leute per PM.

 Happy Trails wünscht
Techniker 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
@ Webmaster: Bitte auch einen rauchenden Europäer/Bayern als Smile ermöglichen.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Beetlechoose (11. Oktober 2003)

da gibts nix gegen zu sagen. ich nehm die info auch per pm - und schweige wie ein grab 

grüssis beetle


----------



## Rootboy (11. Oktober 2003)

nee ich werds auch net verraten...wir sind uns auch bewusst wenn wir verraten wo KleinKanada liegt das dann die ganzen Kiddis kommen und die Shores runtermachen.
Wir wollten einfach nur mal KleinKanada posten damit man mal sieht das wir zum SHore rocken net nach Kanada oder zu Diddis EvelEyes  fahren muss.


----------



## Techniker (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rootboy _
> *nee ich werds auch net verraten...wir sind uns auch bewusst wenn wir verraten wo KleinKanada liegt das dann die ganzen Kiddis kommen und die Shores runtermachen.
> Wir wollten einfach nur mal KleinKanada posten damit man mal sieht das wir zum SHore rocken net nach Kanada oder zu Diddis EvelEyes  fahren muss. *



Zumindest läßt sich aber der Bereich,
wo KK liegen soll recht gut eingrenzen: 
Im Umland von ER 
(Wieso: ich schätze mal, daß Du aus ER kommend,
nicht die halbe Erdkugel umrunden wirst,
um aufm Holzweg zu fahren.)
Aber nix für ungut.
Danke für den Tip


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Oktober 2003)

Hmm, 
also ich stelle mir Kanada doch etwas anders vor. Ein paar Hühnerleitern (auch wenn die am North-Shore rumstehen)machen für mich noch kein Kanada aus.

Wie wär's damit (zwar nicht mehr in Franken, aber immerhin in Bayern)?


----------



## Rootboy (12. Oktober 2003)

klar macht kein Stück Shore Kanada aus, aber man beachte den unberührten Urwald die Mengen an Felsen und  Farnen....Also Urwald pur und deswegen KK auf einem Quadratkilometer...sicher wenn ich in den Alpen fahr kann ich auch sagen das is ja wie in Kanada, sind halt Berge die a biserl höher sind.
zum Bild, schaut aus wie Bergfahren in den Alpen.
was sind Hühnerleitern??? meinst du Chickenways *G* die gibts da net...


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rootboy _
> *zum Bild, schaut aus wie Bergfahren in den Alpen.
> *



Das ist im Reintal bei Garmisch. Da sieht es tatsächlich aus wie in Kanada, auch ohne Hühnerleitern  



> was sind Hühnerleitern???



Ja, mal im Ernst: Was sind eigntlich "Hühnerleiter-Trails" oder "North-Shore  Trails"? 
Der North-Shore ist ein Waldgebiet in Kanada, unweit des Rocky Mountain Weksgeländes. Nur ist es da teilweise so schlammig, dass die Locals angefangen haben sich Holztrails zu zimmern um über die schlammigen Stellen drüberzukommen. Daher der Name North-Shore-Trails. Nur falls das Jemand nicht schon gewusst hat

Ich wünsch Euch aber trotzdem viel Spaß beim, schapen, dirten, dropen usw.  Ich fahr halt lieber Touren. Jedem das Seine.

Grüße
TOM


----------



## feuersocke (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *Wenn Du was weitergeben möchtest, dann bitte an verschwiegene Leute per PM.
> *


 

und: 





aus: 
http://www.huehner-info.de/infos/stall_huehnerleiter.htm
(oder: Wie kommen die Hühner aus dem Stall raus?)


----------



## Ralfbausa (13. Oktober 2003)

Yep, das wäre bei meiner Groesse ideal. ))  

@All-Mountain
Sorry, hat bisher bei mir noch nicht geklappt.
Wir scheinen aber die selben vorlieben zu haben. (touren ohne Hühnerleitern)
Wie ist das jetzt mit Dir und München???
Ich bin derzeit daran mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen, was sich leider schwieriger als gedacht erweist.


cheers,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RalfB _
> *@All-Mountain
> Sorry, hat bisher bei mir noch nicht geklappt.
> Wir scheinen aber die selben vorlieben zu haben. (touren ohne Hühnerleitern)
> ...



Mit mir und München sieht's so aus, dass ich am 1.11 nach München runterziehe. D. h. für mich, dass ich nächstes Jahr viele, viele, viele Nicht-Hühnerleitern-Touren in den Alpen fahren werde

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Ralfbausa (13. Oktober 2003)

Hobby maessig ist MUC natürlich der ideale Wohnort.   
Darum beneide ich Dich, wirklich!

Ich habe auch schonmal 2 Jahre da gearbeitet.

Viel Glück! (Vor allem bei der Wohnungssuche. 

cheers,
Ralf


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RalfB _
> *Viel Glück! (Vor allem bei der Wohnungssuche.
> 
> cheers,
> Ralf *



Hab schon eine. Ist zwar immer noch alles *****teuer, aber der Wohnungsmarkt hat sich mittlerweile doch etwas entspannt da unten.


----------



## Bighit 661 (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rootboy _
> *Wir wollten einfach nur mal KleinKanada posten damit man mal sieht das wir zum SHore rocken net nach Kanada oder zu Diddis EvelEyes  fahren muss. *



    Muss man(n) doch !! Oder hast du uns schon über PM erzählt wo dies im Raum ER möglich ist ???     

HALLO !! Übrigens wir, die Biker sind nicht die, die solche Bauten wieder demontieren das ist meistens die Gattung in Grün! 
Aber ich versteh schon FEIND liest mit 

(auch wenns unwahrscheinlich ist, das besagte Gattung überhaupt lesen kann)


----------



## Rootboy (14. Oktober 2003)

noch wird heftigst in KK gebaut deswegen wollen wir auch noch net rausrücken wo es liegt...Aber keine Sorge wenn das Teil perfekt ist (wird eh nie  *G*) werden wir ne Rampage veranstalten.... Und diese wird dann vorher rechtzeitig angkündigt!!! 

die Erste Mörder Line steht schon fast. 2m Felsrop in die Schräge...1m ShoreDrop auch in den Hang und dann der Killer Double über nen Teil vom anderen Shore und nach Landung gleich ne Steilkurve...muahh


----------



## Rootboy (20. Oktober 2003)

so es gibt wieder neue Pics aus KK diesmal mit einer besseren Cam geschossen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beetlechoose (20. Oktober 2003)

wo denn ?? ich seh nix.... 

grüssis beetlechoose


----------



## Techniker (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rootboy _
> so es gibt wieder neue Pics aus KK diesmal mit einer besseren Cam geschossen...


Eigentlich gefällts mir ganz gut.
Nur: auf dem 7ten Bild (Stand 26.10.03, 01:48h ME*S*Z) schauen die Brettchen ein wenig kurz aus.
Ich meine, daß diese nicht lange halten werden.
(Die Enden werden ziemlich schnell durchgefault sein, da es, wie es ausschaut, nur einfaches Nadelholz ist)


----------



## onkeldoktor (26. Oktober 2003)

Krass, wie springt man denn sowas ohne aufs Maul zu fliegen? Hab das noch nicht geschafft...


----------



## Rootboy (26. Oktober 2003)

mit Flügel und nen Fullfacehelm 

@Techniker...die breite der Bretter passt schon und wenn eins Futsch ist wirds ausgewechselt...allerdings haben wir die Sektion um bild 7 noch um einiges verbessert. Vorher war die Kurve nicht ok und die wurde gut verändert...Pics folgen.
Diese Woche wollen wir mit KK fertig werden, wir müssen ein bischen logga machen und werden diese Woche "nur" ne Dicke Dirtline bauen um dann besser aus den Wald zu fliegen


----------



## Livanh (26. Oktober 2003)

jap, sehr schön habt ihrs da! hoffentlich bleibts stehen!


----------



## Techniker (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rootboy _
> *@Techniker...die breite der Bretter passt schon und wenn eins Futsch ist wirds ausgewechselt...allerdings haben wir die Sektion um bild 7 noch um einiges verbessert. Vorher war die Kurve nicht ok und die wurde gut verändert...Pics folgen.
> Diese Woche wollen wir mit KK fertig werden, wir müssen ein bischen logga machen und werden diese Woche "nur" ne Dicke Dirtline bauen um dann besser aus den Wald zu fliegen *


Na denn mal viel Spaß dabei.
Offenslichtlich bist Du noch Schüler (sind ja Ferien) *ingewisserformneidischsei*
Wenn das Teil fertig ist, will ich aber auch Äktschn sehn,
daß der Wald brennt. 
Ich selbst bin für Euer Hölzel wahrscheinlich zu schwer (92kg netto  )


----------



## Rootboy (26. Oktober 2003)

das nach der peinlichen Aktion von der Dropmachine *G* diese Woche ruhe in KK einkehrt sonst sehe ich echt schwarz...
bringt der typ mindestens 20 Mann mit nach KK ,mit Bikes im Wert von min 50 000...und das am Samstag in einem kleinen verschlafen Dorf hinter den sieben Bergen.
bist du der Fallline entjungferer???muahh


----------



## Livanh (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rootboy _
> *
> bist du der Fallline entjungferer???muahh *



wen meinst?


----------



## Rootboy (27. Oktober 2003)

der kleine Blonde mitm RM7 der uns am Sa besucht hat?


----------



## Diva (27. Oktober 2003)

Wow, hab' mir gerade die Bilder angeschaut!
Erinnert mich sofort an ein paar Fotos aus der letzten Bike-Ausgabe, die über Canada berichteten...
Auch wenn ich mich auf den Brettern wahrscheinlich nicht fortbewegen kann (Höhenangst), würde ich mir das Ganz doch gern mal anschauen bzw. Euch zuschauen!

Grüße Diva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rootboy _
> *der kleine Blonde mitm RM7 der uns am Sa besucht hat? *



der kleine blonde? also bitte  
jap, aber der bin ich schon


----------



## Rootboy (27. Oktober 2003)

grosser Blonder...also echt Respect bist schön kontrolliert und mit Style die Fallline runter...nach dem Double steht jetzt  noch ne Steilkurve die gleich wieder auf nen Dirt zielt...
neue Pics gibts dann im Laufe des Abends...


----------



## Livanh (27. Oktober 2003)

is ne schöne line!
aber ich würd an eurer stelle die landung für den kicker über den shore weiter hinten bauen, denn so muss man sehr bremsen und kann fast keine tricks oder so drüber machen!
naja, aber ihr macht das schon, habt ihr echt alles spitze gebaut


----------



## Livanh (27. Oktober 2003)

ps: falls man mal wieder vorbeikommen kann, gebt mir doch bitte bescheit


----------



## Rootboy (27. Oktober 2003)

jo des mitm Kicker sollte man machen...
du kannst auch unter der Woche mal vorbeischauen oder auch Sa oder So blos hlat mit nur ein oder 2 Man da hat keiner was dagegen im Gegenteil du bereicherst uns mit  Style und Ideen und solche Leutz sind herzlich willkomen.


----------



## Livanh (27. Oktober 2003)

alles klar. dann sag ich mal danke  
bau auch gerne mit, wenn ich schon mal da bin...
bin ja kein trail schnorrer


----------



## Rootboy (27. Oktober 2003)

...klar komm vorbei und bring noch ein paar Mädelz mit 
Die Kanadischen Waldarbeiter warten auf euch
 

P.S. neues Update

www.kleinkanada.de.vu


----------



## Diva (28. Oktober 2003)

@Rootboy
klar, ich bräuchte nur noch eine Wegbeschreibung per PM!
Grüße an die Waldarbeiter!  

Ciao Diva


----------



## Livanh (28. Oktober 2003)

man kann sich ja mal zusammen auf den weg machen, komme aus zirndorf, is also auch net wirklich weit weg von sporch :9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (29. Oktober 2003)

uh, is ja interessant, dass das in unserer Nähe ist!
Wann macht Ihr die nächste Ausfahrt hin?
Gibt's feste Zeiten und Treffpunkte?

Grüße Diva


----------



## Der Agent (29. Oktober 2003)

sers rootboy,

wollten ja gestern telefonieren, musste jedoch mit entsetzen feststellen, dass ich deine nr. nicht vollständig gespeichert hatte. hab den big b getroffen, der mir wegen fr. beim OB bescheid gegeben hat. bis dahin werd ich mich mal in sachen RSG schlau machen. 

in diesem sinne,

der agent


----------



## Livanh (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *uh, is ja interessant, dass das in unserer Nähe ist!
> Wann macht Ihr die nächste Ausfahrt hin?
> Gibt's feste Zeiten und Treffpunkte?
> ...


so war das net gemeint. ich meinte ich wohn net weit wech von sporch, also falls ich mal hinfahr kann ich dich leicht mitnehmen. 
das was in deiner, unserer nähe war, is leider nich mehr 
und von wegen festen zeiten wüsst ich nix ...


----------



## siments-biker (2. November 2003)

wo soll den klein kada liegen , vieleicht in erlangen ??

wen ja , dan hätte ich eine vorstellung wo das ist

ich verrate es nicht keine sorge

es sei es ist nicht in erlangen


----------



## Rootboy (2. November 2003)

es ist in erl...aber psst


----------



## Diva (3. November 2003)

spannend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $H!T NIGGA (3. November 2003)

es is nich in erlangen


----------



## Rootboy (3. November 2003)

leider werden wir unser KK jetzt unfahrbar machen, da manche Leute einfach nicht ihre Fresse halten können und meinen sie müssen damit posen wo KK liegt. Also KK ist nur für die ´Mitbauer zum fahren bestimmt, wer trozdem fahren will muss mit nen Local kommen. Falls doch jemand meint er muss ohne Guide fahren und die Trails rocken und er wird erwischt macht bekanntschaft mit unserer spitzhacke, Pasta. Grund für diese Massnahme ist, das gestern wieder vier Wildfremde Leutz aus Höchstadt auf unseren Trail waren und dabei mal wieder ien Stück shore rausgebrochen haben ,und es ohne zu reparieren abgehauen sind,,,IHR Pfeifen!!!
UND Kanonenkugel für euch ist KK in Erl!!!
Falls sich jetzt irgendwelche Penner angegriffen fühlen, wir machen KK den Herbst Winter über unfahrbar. Wir sehen nämlich nicht ein uns für irgendwelche Poser den Arsch aufzureissen.
Gruss der Waldmeister


----------



## $H!T NIGGA (4. November 2003)

schalt mal nen gang runter... einer der erbauer kommt aus erlangen und dei leute die nich die fresse leute fahren dahalten konnten kommen ganz wo anders her... nähmlich aus fo und keiner hat damit gepost das er wüsste wo kk liegt!! wenn ihr euch wundert das dort so viele fahren müsst ihr euch an den jenigen wenden der sein maul nich halten konnte... ps es gab hier schon einige threads in denen mit kk gepralt wurde nich immer die schult bei anderen suchen---wenn du der typ mit dem chaka und der dc bist ... dann kann ich verstehen das ihr wütend seit ... zumal ihr euch da oben echt den arsch aufgerissen habt aber sei hier lieber vorsichtiger würde mich nich wundern wenn irgendjemand den ihr von den shores verjagt mal dem förster nen tipp geben könnte und dann is aus mit kk


----------



## Beetlechoose (4. November 2003)

je mehr ihr über kk schreibt, desto interessanter wird die geschichte doch.  natürlich verstehe ich, dass ihr dort alleine sein und euch das mit viel mühe aufgebaute nicht zerstören lassen wollt.

aber eure bilder sind ja die reinste aufforderung, danach zu suchen. und sooo viele möglichkeiten gibts ja auch wieder nicht. wer sich nur ein bisschen auskennt, der findet das auch.... 

ich spendiere euch mal ne tüte samen, damit vielleicht schnell wieder gras über die sache wächst. und beim nächsten mal vielleicht im stillen drüber freun.  

grüssis beetlechoose


----------



## timo_schulten (4. November 2003)

@ Rootboy

Versteh nich, dass du so abgehst! 
Wenn irgendwo Shores gebaut werden, dann musst du immer damit rechnen, dass auch andere da fahren, die nicht mitgebaut haben.
Eigentlich hat nämlich jeder oder keiner das Recht da zu fahren, denn es gehört weder euch, noch denen die da fahren, die nicht mitgebaut haben, es gehört immer noch der Gemeinde oder nem Privatbesitzer.
Deiner Einstellung zu Folge könnten wir dir auch mit ner Spitzhacke auflauern, wenn du über "unsere" Kicker am Rathsberg fährst, aber wir sind ja keine Assis.

Ich hoffe du vestehst, was ich damit sagen will.

Und nochwas ------>  bleib ma locker


----------



## Tokamak (4. November 2003)

werden alle gefotzt!!!!


----------



## Tokamak (4. November 2003)

@rootboy 

piss dich mal nicht so auf!!


----------



## Rootboy (4. November 2003)

habt ja recht, bevor wir angefangen haben zu bauen hätten wir damit rechnen müssen das unter den Bikern so viele Idioten sind!!!
Wir haben auch nichts dagegen wenn andere auf unseren Shores fahren solange sie sich zivilisiert aufführen...deswegen haben wir es auch ja gepostet damit sich auch andere dran erfreuen können.
Dazu bedarfs halt auch ein bischen Respect vor den Trails anderer... z.B nicht mitm Auto in der nähe Parken und Fett Bikes ausladen, nicht in grossen Gruppen und scheiss Downhilloutfit rumkurven, net rumschreien keinen Müll hinterlassen nichts kapput fahren (devensivfahren) und wenn was kaputt ist sich entschuldigen. Das sind alles Dinge die dazu beitragen das sowas abgerissen wird und die ganze arbeit fürm .....ist. Des ist kein Bikepark!!! Wenn das eingehalten werden würde dann gäbs auch keine Spitzhacke 
aber wie gesagt ab jetzt ist eh Pause...und des mitm Grass is nee gute Idee


----------



## Tokamak (4. November 2003)

DU wirst auch froh sein, wenn du auf den lines von anderen fahren darfst!

Beruht alles auf Gegenseitigkeit!

Kenn ich dich eigentlich?

Dirk


----------



## Rootboy (4. November 2003)

bin ich froh wenn ich mal was anderes fahren kann, wer ist das nicht? Darum gehts auch garnet es geht darum wie du es findest wenn 4 mann bei Regen ankommen und dir die Trails kaputtbremsen...sowie bei uns des WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $H!T NIGGA (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rootboy _
> *bin ich froh wenn ich mal was anderes fahren kann, wer ist das nicht? Darum gehts auch garnet es geht darum wie du es findest wenn 4 mann bei Regen ankommen und dir die Trails kaputtbremsen...sowie bei uns des WE. *


meinst du zufällig jemanden mit dem dmr der auch die wippe zerbrochen hat??dann kann ich deinen zorn ja verstehen...aber ich bin der meinung deine trails sind auch meine ... wir haben uns am ratsberg auc erst kürtzlich am ratsberg den arsch aufgerissen... und es is halt ein risiko seine freizeit in den illigalen tralbau zu investieren... aber stell dir mal vor jeder würde so rumzicken ... naja du musst wissen was du oder besser ihr jetzt macht ich fände es schade wenn wegen ein paar ausnahmen sone geile location zugemacht wird... aber naja ich denkedas über herbst und winter sowieso kaum jemand dort fährt....


----------



## p3-rida (5. November 2003)

Hey Ho Mr. Kanonenkugel !

Warum fühlst du dich eigentlich immer sofort angesprochen sobald irgendwas von kk oder sonstigem von rootboy fällt. Weißt du was, sowas geht echt voll auf die Eier! Was sollen deine Unterstellungen von wegen dass die Erbauer ihr Mowl nicht halten können. Wären ja blöd wenn sie´s net machen würden.Denk erst ma nach bevor du irgend sowas loslässt...

Ach ja und wer net mal aus der Spur von ner Dirtline rausfahren kann ohne dass es ihn auf die Fresse haut, sollte echt lieber seine Klappe halten.

Peace


----------



## dubbel (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von p3-rida _
> [...]
> Peace



der war gut!


----------



## Coffee (5. November 2003)

Hi Ihr,


interessanter thread hier ;-) aber ich möchte Euch bitten Ihn nciht von der tonart noch härter werden zu lassen. Sonst müsste ich ihn womöglich schlissen, und das wollen wir doch alle nciht oder!!

Bezüglich des KK. Ich finde es toll das hier sowas auf die Beine gestellt wird. Trails zu bauen udn zu nutzen beruht auf gegenseitigkeit. Wer sie fährt sollte auch mithelfen sie in einem guten Zustand zu halten. doch sollte soetwas nur Offiziell gemacht werden und niemals illegal.

Geben und nehmen heisst das.

Ich finde es sehr schade, das hier aber der Ton wirkich etwas sehr abgleitet udn ihr euch gegenseitig anschnautzt und teilweise droht. Muss sowas sein. Ihr solltet diesbezüglich lieber an einem Strang ziehen.

Grüße coffee


----------



## Livanh (5. November 2003)

@coffee   
leute, versteh euch wirklich net ganz!
auf der einen seite schreibt ihr hier gross ins forum was ihr gebaut habt, auf der anderen wollt ihr net, dass andere drauf fahren!
freut euch doch wenn leute kommen! das wieder aufgebaut wird was kaputt gegange is, sollte doch sowieso selbstverständlich sein.
klar habt ihr auch angst, dass die trails von den behörden entdeckt werden, was umso wahrscheinlicher wird, je mehr fahren, aber gerade deshalb sollten alle zusammenhalten und net eigentbrötlerisch sein.
es wär doch zu dämlich, wenn ihr euch die trails gegenseitig zerstört!


----------



## Livanh (5. November 2003)

ps: und je bekannter das teil unter den bikern is, sprich je mehr es erhalten wollen, desto mehr chancen habt ihr auch bei den behörden...
spreche da aus erfahrung


----------



## p3-rida (5. November 2003)

Hello !

Das sollte keinesfalls als eine Drohung rüberkommen(@kanonenkugel).

@coffee: Klar beruht die ganze Sache auf Gegenseitigkeit. Wir haben auch nicht wirklich was dagegen wenn jemand auf den Trails fährt. Es kommt halt dann auch darauf an wie man drauf fährt. Es gibt nicht viele Leute die bei Regen auf Trails fahren(allein schon wegen dem nassem Holz) und in Teile der Strecke richtige Wassergräben fahren, aber ein paar solche Leutz existieren nu mal !

@Livanh:Kann schon sein dass das so ist, aber wenn Leute von außerhalb kommen, glaub ich kaum dass es die interessiert wenn an dem Trail was kaputt geht. Die gehen halt dann wieder und hatten ihren Spass und wir ham dann wieder mal die Arbeit.


----------



## Rootboy (5. November 2003)

leider musste ich heute festestellen wie schmerzhaft es ist von nen LKW vond er Strasse gekickt zu werden AUTSCH!!! und die Schulter tut so weh, egal 6 Wochen Baustopp!!!
@kanonenkugel: aber ich bin der meinung deine trails sind auch meine.... Häh wohl a biserl zuviel Henna geraucht, sind wir bei die Samariter, häh? und wie gehts weiter, dein Bike ist auch mein???


----------



## Livanh (5. November 2003)

dann muss man halt versuchen den leuten klar zu machen, wenn man se denn antrifft, dass sie auch dafür sorgen, dass die trails in dem zustand zurückzulassen sind, in dem man se vorfindet!
Und was soll dieses meine trails deine trails sache? sollen die leute immer um erlaubnis fragen, wenn zb zufällig darauf stossen? is doch ganz normal, dass man die sachen für alle baut. und wenn die leutz regelmäßig kommen, sollen se halt mitbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (5. November 2003)

Hi,


hallo?? hab ich nicht darum gebeten hier einen anderen Ton anzuschlagen? Und schon die nächsten Postings (rootboy) lassen einen gewissen aggressiven ton vermuten.

Wie Ihr in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus.

IHR seit doch alles BIKER ohne ausnahme. Dann haltet auch zusammen udn arbeitet nciht gegeneinander. Finde es schade was hier so abgeht.

Grüße coffee


P.S. es würde mcih freuen, wenn Ihr vernünftig miteinander Reden und umgehen könntet.


----------



## onkeldoktor (5. November 2003)

Also ich würd das mal so sehen: ihr wollt 2 unvereinbare Dinge.

1) Ihr wollt unbedingt einen coolen Trail von eurem Geld und mit eurer Zeit (man muss sich ja schliesslich extra freinehmen  ) bauen der aber nur euch gehört.

2) Ihr wollt damit angeben und das andere euch fragen müssen bevor sie drauf fahren dürfen.

Da gibt´s dann nur eine Lösung: baut ihn auf eurem Privatgrundstück und engagiert nen Sicherheitsdienst.

Wenn ihr das Teil öffentlich im Wald baut, könnt ihr da soviel Geld ins Material stecken wie ihr wollt. Es werden andere drauf fahren und das Teil auch kaputt machen. Es gibt wie du ja schon sehr schön erkannt hast eben Arschlöch** unter den Bikern. Das merkt man ja auch an dem Ton der hier mittlerweile angeschlagen wird. 

Bitte. Jungs, seid vernünftig. Es ist schei*se wenn jemand den Trail kaputt macht. Es ist immernoch schei*se wenn er ihn kaputt macht, weil er nich richtig fahren kann. Noch viel beschi*sener ist es über Anfänger zu schimpfen, jeder hat mal angefangen und jeder von und hat dabei schon irgendwas kaputt gemacht. Noch noch viel beschi*sener ist es über Anfänger zu schimpfen und sich von nem Laster anfahren zu lasse  (kleiner Scherz).

Freeride ist eben Trendsport, beim Trendsport tummeln sich die Egoisten. Das ist eben so. Das müsst ihr wissen wenn ihr sowas baut und dann einen Hype drumrum veranstaltet. Der Spagat zwischen was Fettes machen (und das habt ihr, props!!) und es für sich zu behalten ist eben ziemlich heftig. mal im ernst: hättet ihr hier nie was gepostet, wär noch kein ärger da. wo das ist sieht man an den bildern ja mal echt sofort, da muss garkeiner "das maul aufmachen". und das ihr das nur gepostet habt "damit sich alle am anblick der bilder erfreuen können" wie das hier mal gesagt wurde, das glaubt euch eh kein schwein. man muss einfach angeben, ich kann auch nicht anders.

Man, von soviel Moral kriegt man Kopfschmerzen. Ich hör besser auf 

Baut einfach weiter, ihr tut euch doch nur selbst weh wenn keiner mehr drauf fahren kann. das ist doch kindergarten: da hast meine burg kaputtgemacht, jetzt pinkel ich in den sandkasten damit keiner mehr eine bauen kann.


----------



## p3-rida (5. November 2003)

...aber aufgrund von Angebereien haben wir die Sachen dort nun auch wieder nicht gebaut. Wir haben sie zum fahren gebaut, weil ja unser Hobby schließlich "fahhradfahren" heisst, wie deins wahrscheinlich auch. Uns geht es ja nicht darum dass andere drauf fahren sondern darum, dass WENN andere darauf fahren und was kaputt geht, einfach alles stehn und liegen gelassen wird. Is klar dass ich jetzt nicht zu jedem Biker auf der Welt hingehen kann und sag:"Hey wenn ihr schon da fahrt, dann repariert die kaputten Sachen auch wieder", oder ? 

Ich finde dass Biker untereinander soviel Respekt haben sollten um die Sachen wieder zu repariereb, die sie zerstört haben.(Wenn sie die Sache selbst nicht erbaut haben)


----------



## onkeldoktor (5. November 2003)

@p3-rida

nene um gottes willen, so mein ich das nicht, dass ihr das nur zum angeben gebaut habt. das wär dann doch zu viel aufwand 

und das man die sachen repariert die man kaputt macht, da müssen wir ja garnicht drüber reden... das is doch wohl logisch, darum hab ich das garnicht erwähnt bei meinem monolog 

es war halt nur leider von vornerein klar. hätte ich 20 euro gewettet dass das hier so enden wird. am ratsberg liegen an den gewissen locations ja auch immer sixpacks und leere pizzakartons und allerlei sonstiger müll im wald rum und ich bezweifle das die erbauer so blöd waren das zu machen. da sind eben ein paar deppen unterwegs hier offenbar 

aber jetz baut halt den trail nich ab. das wär doch doof. erlangen braucht dringend nachhilfe in sachen freizeitgestaltung


----------



## Nightmare (5. November 2003)

Yo,Ebi,so ist es!Ich fahre auch am Rathsberg(gut,da kann man net viel kaputtmachn...).Wenn ich da was kaputtmachn sollte,dann helf ich halt mit,es wieder zu errichten.Aber,wenn jetzt irgendwelche Leute kommen und den Trail kaputtfahrn(und da war einiges  )dann könnten sie wenigstens so viel Anstand habn es zu repariern oder so...Aber im Endeffekt wird es sich nicht verhindern lassen,dass ab und an was kaputt geht.Der Rootboy hat ja auch schon vorgeschlagen,dass man 2 oder so zahl sollte,wenn was kaputt geht,weil Nägel und Bretter kosten ja auch was...
Deswegen können wir aber auch niemaden verbieten da zu fahrn nur,wir bitten halt um Rücksicht und,dass man net so offensichtlich mit 20000Bikes in Wald kommt,da das ein bisschen auffällt...


----------



## dubbel (6. November 2003)

erinnert mich an etwas, 
wisst ihr noch? 
das da: 

"Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann, unzählige Arbeitsstunden in einen illegalen Trail zu stecken, nur damit er dann [...] kaputt gemacht wird.
Das ist entweder Dummheit, leichtfertige Unterschätzung der deutschen Bürokratie oder hoffnungsloses Gottvertrauen."

is doch klar, dass wenn ich diesem medium eine solche information anvertraue, dass da nix mehr is mit privatsphäre etc. 

insofern hat onkeldoktor 100% recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mOn9oLuiD3 (12. November 2003)

aber wir haben doch KK selber erbaut. warum dann entdeckt?


----------



## Beetlechoose (12. November 2003)

@ mOn9oLuiD3 ----> wohnort forchheim bei kk 

ihr wundert euch, dass immer mehr biker kk entdecken ??? bei erlangen weiss ja schon jeder - jetzt auch noch richtung forchheim. für wie dumm haltet ihr die leute eigentlich ??? 

ich sag ja nix, ich mein ja nur.....


----------



## AcaPulco (12. November 2003)

hat sich ja viel getan.

Wird echt immer besser. Arbeitet ihr den Winter durch? Und wann sollte diese 'Rampage' sein.

Und baut noch meinen 'Double-Drop aus' macht entweder vom ersten nen NS runter, oder so das man den unteren Hügel kompl. über'gapped'. Das wäre lustig.

Oder beides!


----------



## Rootboy (12. November 2003)

@dubbel du hast verdammt recht für so ein Projekt braucht man verdammt viel Dummheit und vorallem Gottvertrauen (Ich hab beides enMasse). Aber wenn die Dummen nicht wären, wo sollten dann die Schlauen rocken? Yeah genau die sollen jedes WE nein Bikepark während die Dummen jeden Tag nach Feierabend rocken und chillen können.
@mongo
äh du bist auf der FOS??? 
aber KK wurde endeckt und nur ein bischen verfeinert. Ich wüsste nicht wer die Felsen nach KK geschleppt hat, Obelix vielleicht?
see yah


----------



## Coffee (13. November 2003)

Hi Ihr nochmal,

@ rootboy

wieso machst du dubbel denn jetzt so an? Wenn ich es richtig interpretiere hat es dubbel nicht böse gemeint, aber Dus chreibst jetzt die Ironie pur. Verstehe ich nciht. Denk mal ein bisschen darüber nach.

Sicher habt IHR evtl KK entdeckt udn weitergebaut. Aber deswegen ist es eben noch lange nciht EUER eigentum. denn das Gelände ist öffentlich. Udn deshalb wird es immer mehr Leute geben die es vielelicht auch durch Zufall entdecken udn dann auch fahren/benutzen)

Mit Deiner agressiven art, erreichst Du aber kaum Respekt. Im Gegenteil. Das spornt doch die Leute noch mehr an es dann "unerlaubt" zu fahren.

Viel geschcikter wäre es, da mal eben mit "allen" zu chillen. eben zu sagen, Am ...Bikechillen am KK. Dann kann man mal alle kennenlernen udn auch ordentliche Gespräche führen und GEMEINSAM entschlüsse fassen. Das man eben wenn man fährt auch wieder bei Kaputtmachen das wieder mit herrichtet.

Aber mit Deiner Art erreichst du garnix.

Grüße coffee


----------



## ROCCO SIFREDI (14. November 2003)

KEIN Plan was auf seite 2 und 3 geschrieben worden ist, ich wollte nur den ERBAUERN von dieser STRECKE sagen , "JUNGS RESPEKT" HAMMER GEIL, wenns fertig ist könntet ihr mich ja vielleicht mal einladen, tät voll einsteigen mal da runter zu brechen und ich Freeride eigentlich nur mit nem Kumpel d.h. keine anderen Leute denen wir etwas erzählen könnten.
Also immer weiter so, ihr solltet eintritt verlangen so 1 - 2 euro pro Stunde tät Sinn machen.
Gruß
ROCCO


----------



## onkeldoktor (14. November 2003)

Also ich finde da kann man schon mehr verlangen als nur 2 Euro.  So 20 Euro Eintritt sind doch heutzutage normal für Trendsport. Und auch eine Gesichtskontrolle am Einlass wäre angebracht. Fremdgetränke selbstverständlich nicht erlaubt, die müssen vorher draussen abgegeben werden. An der Bar gibt´s dann leckere Erfrischungen für nen läppischen Fuffi  

Also mal ehrlich, Eintritt zahlen im Wald? Ich glaub es geht los 
 

Nichts für Ungut, aber es wird ja wohl bessere Wege geben, den Baumeistern Geld fürs Material zukommen zu lassen... Vielleicht ein Nummernkonto in der Schweiz


----------



## ROCCO SIFREDI (14. November 2003)

Also ich finde die Jungs haben es verdient für ihre bemühungen entlohnt zu werden falls andere diesen geilen TRACK nutzen wollen, sollten sie dafür zahlen!
Allein die vorstellung da mal runter zu brechen "HAHAHAHAHA HAMMMMMMMMMER GEIL"


----------



## p3-rida (17. November 2003)

Endlich mal wenigstens einer der uns für unsere Mühen lobt ! Danke. Dass mit dem Eintritt is schon keine schlechte Idee aber wenn uns das Grundstück nicht gehört dann kömma des auch net machen. ausserdem treffen wir ja auch net immer leute an die grad in kk fahren wollen. Aba egal ! 

Ach ja @coffee: Muss jetzt mal rootboy hier ein bisschen verteidigen, onkel doktor redet genauso ironisch und dass hört sich ja wohl aggresiver an als das von rootboy!entweder du kannst rootboy nicht besonders leiden oder du hast den eintrag von onkel doktor noch net gelesen. Versteh dich auf jeden Fall langsam nicht mehr wenn des so weitergeht...............

Pace


----------



## Rootboy (17. November 2003)

@ P3 rida da bin ich deiner Meinung, der Typ weiss was Respect ist . 
@coffee Privat bin ich ja ein ganz netter  und der Text war nicht Ironisch gemeint ich hab ihn so geschrieben wie es ist...und ja man muss Dumm sein, Gottvertrauen  und coole Freunde haben die sowas net ganz ohne Gefahr aus dem Boden stampfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldoktor (18. November 2003)

Momentmal, Ironie wird hier ja wohl hoffentlich erlaubt sein und weder mein Beitrag noch der letzte von Rootboy waren irgendwie aggressiv. Man wird wohl noch sagen dürfen, was man denkt. 

@ p3-rida

Also ich versteh wirklich nicht, wie sich das aggressiv anhören soll. Es gibt nämlich einen Unterschied zwischen aggressiv und provozierend, letzteres kann durchaus auch freundschaftlich gemeint sein. Sonst wäre das ja kein Diskussionsforum hier. Ich denke mal wir sind alle alt genug, um die jeweiligen Postings richtig zu deuten. Und 2 von rootboys Postings waren wirklich  nicht ohne, aber beim letzten versteh ich coffee auch nicht :-?


----------



## Techniker (30. November 2003)

würde ich gerne mal die Holztrails probieren.
D.h., für Drops ist mein Pferdchen ein wenig ungeeignet,
(Ihr wißt ja: Mein 2ter Name ist "Votec-Schoner"  )
aber für Lattenroste reichts alle mal 

Oki, bis dahin ist noch ein wenig Zeit,
Würde trotzdem gerne ein paar Bilderchen als Vorgeschmack reinziehen.
Auf der HP ist leider nicht viel los.
Eine Holzwege-Verlauf-Skizze wäre auch nicht schlecht.
Gerne per PM

Oki, ich will nich langweilen. 
Wenn jemand schreibt ist nett, wenn nich, ist trotzdem nichts passiert.

Gruß
Jürgen
alias
Techniker,
alias
_Votec-Schoner_


----------



## dirty_sanchez (3. Dezember 2003)

also, jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu wort. 
falls ihr es nicht wisst, ich war auch maßgeblich an dem Projekt beteiligt.
mit eurem mein trail, dein trail scheiß nervt ihr mich.
ich hab mit meinen kumpels schon so viel gebaut, und da sind schon so viele leute gefahren. wenn jeder biker hier im umkreis so drauf wäre wie wir, dann könnten wir jeden tag wo anders fahren.
wir haben uns bei uns im wald so viel aufgebaut, und wir sehen es langsam nicht mehr ein, das wir die einziegen sind da sich selber was aufbauen. wir haben eigentlich den ganzen sommer nur gebaut.
na gut, es gibt ein paar leute, die uns auch geholfen haben, obwohl sie nicht so oft fahren ( dankeschön an frank und rene und den rest ), aber das ist leider die ausnahme.
ich bin heil froh, das wir seit anfang dieses jahres ein eigenes grundstück haben, wo auch keiner reinkommt. sonst würden unsere dirts schon lange nicht mehr stehen. 
wir haben übrigens auch eine legale stecke in aussicht, wo dann jeder der will fahren darf. wir bekommen vielleicht auch unterstützung von guido tschugg. das wird aber allerfrühenstens anfang nächstes Jahres. na ja, dann bis irgendwann.
ihr könnt übrigens auf unseren alten trail fahren wenn ihr wollt und keinen müll hinterlasst. check out: www.bikers-paradize.de.vu

ride a bike.....


----------



## Rootboy (5. Dezember 2003)

wenn alles so drauf wären wie wir hätten wir ein Freeride Franken ...bloss leider sind die meisten net so drauf...die Gammeln lieber den Tag im Forum rum und zoggen und reissen ihr Maul auf, muaahh. Klar viele haben nicht die Zeit, die Freunde und die Locations um was fettes zu machen, des is ja ok...aber all die anderen die lieber auf dicke Hose machen und sich lieber nen dickes Bike holen als sich schwielen zu schaufeln...können mir persönlich gestohlen bleiben. Ich weiss net wir sind hald andersdrauf und da könne mer stolz drauf sein...wir indentdifizieren uns halt mit fetten Locations und Style beim Biken als mit teuren Bikes und cool gekauften Downhilloutfits.
Unser neuster Streich ist nen FreerideDual (häh was isen das???)...zwei Strecken beide fast gleich lang und gleich schwer, diese Treffen sich nach der Hälfte der Strecke und werden dann zu einer Line. Gestartet wird 2mal einmal bahn 1 1mal Bahn 2... also Dual Mod...der ganze Spass ist ca 400m lang und du fährst die ganze Zeit in einer Rinne bzw mehr im Anlieger gespickt mit Kickern, aufjeden Fett wie man das halt so von der KK und BP Crew kennt.
@technicker im Frühjahr wenn die Zeit reif ist laden wir dich ein einfach nochmal anfragen


----------



## showman (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi @ all,

also das mit den Holzleitern habt ihr wirklich toll gemacht, das muss man schon sagen (würd ich auch gern mal probieren). Ich bin aber der Meinung das das ganze Gebabbl niemanden was bringt. Der eine hält sich für besser als der andere. Leute die sich teuere Bikes kaufen (so einer bin ich auch, ich arbeite ja auch dafür) sind auch nicht besser oder schlechter wie alle anderen auch. Ich bin auch ziemlich oft im Forum unterwegs, hatte aber auch schon Blasen an den Händen da dachtet ihr warscheinlich noch nicht mal ans biken. Ich weiss nicht wie alt ihr alle seid (Schüler, Azubi oder schon Berufstätig, ist auch völlig egal). Mir reichts jedenfalls erst mal wenn ich von der Arbeit Heim komm. Da hab ich keine Lust irgentwelche Holzkonstruktionen in den Wald zu nageln, was eh nicht erlaubt  ist (sch**** drauf). Man sollte lieber versuchen das alle an einem Strick ziehen und evtl. sowas wenigstens geduldeter Weise durchzuziehen. Wenn aber der eine über den anderen herzieht nur weil der teure Bikes hat, saubere Klamotten usw. (das ist Kinderkram) wird euer Klein Kanada nicht lange Bestand haben und das wäre doch schade.  Ich für meinen Teil werde mein Bike nicht annähernd an seine Grenzen bringen (eher umgekehrt) aber ich finds halt einfach geil auch wenn ich es nur anschau. Sicher gibt es genug Idioten und Poser in allen Bereichen aber alle über einen Kamm zu scheren ist wohl etwas voreilig. Ich an euerer Stelle hätte KK gar nicht erst publik gemacht, dann hättet ihr euere Ruhe gehabt, jetzt will natürlich jeder hin (ich auch).

Ich wünsche ich euch auf jeden Fall noch viel (und vor allem lange)Spass

Gruss Showman


----------



## traileruli (5. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
Will auch hin auch hin auch hin !!!!!!!!!!
wo isn daß ??????????
Hihi,
um das Fass zum überlaufen zu bringen, muß ich als Opi 
auchnoch meine Sulze beigeben
nix für ungut,

blues dosd wos sogst


----------



## Rootboy (6. Dezember 2003)

@showman:
des glaub ich haste falsch verstanden, jeder sollte ein fettes Bike haben (je geiler desto besser)...aber sich dann als "derBikerschlechthin" hinzustellen nur weil man ein teures Bike hat is nicht.  Ich stell auch niemanden als Poser hin blos weil er tolle Klamotten und nen Fettes Bike hat. NEIN ich pack bloss keine Leutz die zB. hier im Forum auf der King machen sich aber zu fein sind sich die Hände schmutzig zumachen. Klar meinst wir haben Bock immer nur auf Bauen wir müssen uns auch überwinden und es bleibt im Wald nen HAufen Zeit auf der Strecke. 
ja und wenn alle so drauf wären wie unsere Jungs und zB. einmal in der Woche nicht trainiern und dafür Trails bauen egal in welcher Form Singeltrail, NS, Dirts halt einfach alles dann hätten wir ein FreerideFranken und ohne Ende coole Trails. Aber nur auf anderen Leutz ihren Dingern rumschreddern und hoffen das mal wieder nen neuer Trail irgendwo gebaut wird ist Bullshit.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Coffee (6. Dezember 2003)

rootboy,

anstatt Eure Enrergie in "illegale" Trails  und NS zu stecken, solltet Ihr Euch zusammenzun um mal was "legales" zu machen. Also ein Gelände zu organisieren, Verein Gründen usw. Denn eines muss Euch klar sein. Das kann alles von heute auf morgen wech sein. Ist hier in Nürnberg schon alles passiert. Dann ist das geweine hinterher immer sehr groß.

weiterhin viel spaß auf Euren Trails


coffee


----------



## showman (6. Dezember 2003)

Hi Rootboy,

jou kann sein das ich falsch verstanden habe, nichts für ungut. Auf schriftlichem Wege ist des halt immer ein bisschen blöd. 





> NEIN ich pack bloss keine Leutz die zB. hier im Forum auf der King machen sich aber zu fein sind sich die Hände schmutzig machen


 Da hast du recht, seh ich auch so.



> solltet Ihr Euch zusammenzun um mal was "legales" zu machen. Also ein Gelände zu organisieren, Verein Gründen usw. Denn eines muss Euch klar sein. Das kann alles von heute auf morgen wech sein. Ist hier in Nürnberg schon alles passiert.


Da hat coffee leider recht. Ich bin oft am Tiergarten unterwegs. Da wird ja auch überall gebudelt und man kann darauf warten bis es Theater gibt. Bestes Beispiel die Fürther Veste.

Ich würde versuchen etwas Gras über die Sache wachsen zu lassen und euer KK für euch zu behalten. Je mehr Ausehen ihr erregt umso schneller ist es aus. Fahrt lieber astatt sich zu streiten.

Sorry nochmal das ich dich falsch verstanden hab.

Gruss Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo showman,
danke für das Wort zum Sonntag!
"Fahrt lieber anstatt sich zu streiten."
Gute trails euch allen. Man sieht sich.
Gruß


----------



## Rootboy (6. Dezember 2003)

Legal is leider fürm Arsch, wir arbeiten mit genausoviel Engament dafür das wir LEGAL nen Bikercross bekommen und es wird sich auch einem Verein angeschlossen als eigene MTB Gruppe.dies wird sicherlich auch klappen blos was willste in der zwischenZeit tun? warten das des Ding kommt?  Legal kriegst nix cooles...die derben Sachen musst schon selbst bauen wie unser Forstweg Table  5-6m lang 2.50 - 3 hoch dient als Transfer von einem Waldstück ins andere...sowas baut man einfach und frag net nach ner Genehmigung. Wir sind doch net Blöd was meinst du was die Grünen sagen der Bund Naturschutz und der Ganze Mist mir doch Wurst des wird einfach gemacht.
so denn 
keiner regt isch über die Kids in ihren 3er und Golfs auf aber auf uns meint jeder zu********n zu müssen. Ich weiss net ob jemals ein Biker ne Errosion verursacht hat oder nen Menschen totgefahren hat wenigstens net beim MTB beim Rennrad normal .
naja und so werkeln wir mal fröhlich weiter.


----------



## Rootboy (6. Dezember 2003)

mal wieder was kreatives  aus der KleinKanadischen ComedyHölle


----------



## Coffee (7. Dezember 2003)

@ rootboy,


wenn Du mit den betreffenden Verantwortlichen, für das Kämpfen für Legale Trails, so redest wie Du schreibst, wundert es mich nicht das die evtl abblocken.

Ist es für Euch denn nur spannend, etwas "verbotenes" zu bauen. Macht es in einem Bikepark keinen spaß weil der extra für Euch gebaut wurde? Udn würde es Euch deshalb auch keinen spaß auf einem Legalem Gelände machen??? Komische Einstellung. Mir scheint es als findet Ihr Euch nur cool, weil ihr so heimlich ja die collen seit, weil ihr was verbotenes tut.

Mit sowas reisst man oft aber alles zum shcluss in stücke. Denn gerade in der heutigen Zeit werden dann ALLE Freerider blöd angemacht, weil der normale Fußgänger, oder Förster meint alle sind so crazy!!! Das kann ja wohl nicht das Ziel sein oder?

Und das es eben nur in bestimmten Waldabschnitten evtl. freies und zulässiges Gelände gibt ist auch klar. Es gibt nämlich auch Tiere die im Wald wohnen und die Ihr mit Eurer Aktion dort vertreibt. Das ist nciht klug von Euch.

Ausserdem, was passiert wenn einer von Euch mal richtig arg stürzt? so das er selbständig nicht den Wald verlassen kann? dann fliegt ihr eh auf. Udn versichert ist dann auch keiner. Das ist bei Offoziellen Geländen und mit anschluss an einen Verein anderst.

denkt mal über sowas nach.

coffee


----------



## dirty_sanchez (7. Dezember 2003)

ich war jetzt schon des dritte mal beim bürgermeister. der redet und redet, des glaubt ihr gar net. aber das mal was passiert, des dauert noch ewig.
ich würde viel lieber irgendwo etwas legales bauen. aus dem alter "etwas verbotenes zu tun ist cool" sind wir glaub ich alle raus.
und damit ihr mal willst wie alt wir sind: wir sind Schüler, azubis und berufstätige. also alles dabei.


----------



## Rootboy (7. Dezember 2003)

mit dem Bürgermeister reden wir sicher anders, da sind wir wie gewandelt 
vielleicht geht der Schuss nach hinten los...vielleicht aber sagt ja die Stadt: Shit schaut euch an was da steht Saufett Sauviel arbeit da steckt Engament dahinter, die Jungs verdienen ne ordentliche Strecke.???? Könnte ja sein???  
des nächste ist das wir stolz drauf sind das wir des gemacht haben und damit kann man auch ein bisserl possen und ja wir finden uns Cool aber es gibt jede Menge anderer Typen die Cooler sind als wir. Und was verbotenes bauen ist stressi und riskant und uns wärs natürlich auch lieber geschichten Legal zu machen...
aber manche sachen gehen einfach net legal...fäangt mit der Location an und setzt sich über die Höhe lie länge und bladiblub des spots fort. Da ist dann nichts mehr mit Freeriden.

so und jetzt raus die Sonne scheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (7. Dezember 2003)

klar, die stadt wird sicher sagen, oh schaut mal, was die alles gebaut haben, das muss eine arbeit gewesen sein. das lass mer stehen!
lol. niemals. ihr dürft eure arbeitszeit schon mal 2 nehmen. denn ihr dürft das alles schön brav per hand wieder abbauen, ansonsten müsst ihr für die abreitszeiten der netten baggerfahrer zahlen die dann kommen.


----------



## Coffee (7. Dezember 2003)

@ rootboy + P3jumper,


Ihr nehmt das schienbar alles etwas auf die leichte Schulter. Ihr könnt da sogar für verklagt werden wegen Sachbeschädigung.!!! Nur mal so nebenbei.

Wie stehen denn eure Eltern zu der sache? Unterstützen die Euch oder sind die dagegen oder wissen die von nix?

Warum tobt Ihr Euch nicht regelmäßig in Bikeparks aus? Keine lust? zu doof oder was?

Ich kann Eure einstellung und Euer gelaber hier nciht nachvollzeihen. Wenn man sich mal in Ruhe den Thread durchlies, stösst man auf sehr viele ungereimtheiten. Wolltet ihr wirklich das Euer Ding nur unter Euch bleibt, warum habt ihr es hier an die große Glocke gehängt? Anschließend beschwert Ihr Euch udn sagt immer nur wie viel Arbeit das macht unsw.

Jeder von uns weiss was das für Arbeit macht. Aber viele von uns sind eben, wie Shoman schon schrieb, berufstätig und haben für solche Scherze keine Zeit. Udn vorallem sind die meisten eben alt genug um vernünftig darüber nachzudenken ob es eben richtig oder evtl. falsch ist, sowas willkürlich in den Wald zu basteln.

Ihr könnt das hier nicht mit Canada oder amerika vergleichen. dort sind schon die Grundvoraussetzungen ganz andere.

coffee


----------



## showman (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi @ all,

ein bisschen muss ich Rootboy da schon unterstützen. Die unerlaubten Sachen sind immer cooler. Manchmal ist es besser nicht über die Konsequenzen nachzudenken und es selbst in die Hand zu nehmen. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Nichts desto trotz ist illegal. Ich hätte da kein Problem damit. Wenn was passiert dann gibts sowiso Zunder. Das wird sicher ein Nachspiel haben. Das mit den Tieren ist nicht wegzudiskutieren, vor allem im Winter wenn Schnee liegt aber es sind ja nicht ständig Biker da und ein Wanderer vertreibt das Wild genauso. Die hauen ab und sind wieder da wenn Ruhe ist. Von einer Verwarnung bis zu einer Anzeige mit ein ein paar Tausend Euro Strafe ist alles möglich. Kommt halt darauf an wer das dann bearbeitet, obs Naturschutzgebiet ist oder nicht. Mich hats mal mit der Enduro im Wald erwischt. Musste 200 DM abdrücken und gut wars, ein Kumpel musste fürs gleiche fast 6000 DM bezahlen und ist nur deswegen nicht vorbestraft weil er noch keine 18 war. Legal bekommt das eh keiner. Das wird sich auch nicht ändern wenn Rootboy mit Engelszungen aufplaudert. Er sags halt so wie er es meint, das ist mir immer noch lieber als hintenrum. Ich war früher genauso (und bins jetzt eigentlich auch noch, halt net so krass).

Gruss Showman


----------



## Altitude (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> Ihr könnt das hier nicht mit Canada oder amerika vergleichen. dort sind schon die Grundvoraussetzungen ganz andere.
> 
> coffee *



Stimmt, das liegt einmal an den Längen- und Breitengraden und zum anderen sind die canadischen Biker viel Relaxter und toleranter als Ihr Kids...

*kein Provokation...nur so ein Gedanke...


----------



## AcaPulco (7. Dezember 2003)

auch mal was zu sagen.
Zu Kanada:

In Kanada ist es genauso verboten wie hier solche Holztrails zu baun. Für die Videos werden sie meist gebaut ... gefilmt ... und wieder weggerissen weils sonst stress geben würde. Das is eben überall auf der welt so und wird wahrscheinlich auch immer so bleiben.

Lesst euch den Artikel in der August 2003 MTB-Rider durch. Wir sind eben alle

*Grauzonenbiker*


----------



## ea3040 (7. Dezember 2003)

also ich kann euch alle nicht verstehen 

wir sind doch alle biker 

wieso können wir und dann nicht einfach vertragen. das is doch echt kein umgangston hier. und eure argumente sind auch alle scheize. nur weil alkohol erlaubt ist is es noch lange nicht cool.

schuld sind all die dummen politiker, nur weil die des nicht wollen. aber wer sind den die. ich dachte immer die sind die repräsentanten des deutschen volkes.

HALLO

ICH BIN DAS VOLK 


also mund zu. denn man darf sich nur aufpissen wenn man normal ist. net so ein arshkriecher, der sich um die dummen tiere im wald aufregt aber an jeder schlägerei vorbeiläuft weil er angst hat eine zu fangen..


JUNGS

fasst euch alle an die eigene nase und kk rulez

Ach nochwas die richtigen kinder sind alle zwischen 22 und 27


----------



## showman (7. Dezember 2003)

@ AcaPulco,

das ist so net ganz richtig. Anfangs war es so das die Trails wieder von den Behörden zerstört wurden. Dann begannen die Jungs dort alle an einem Strang zu ziehen, allen voran Dan Cowan (Dangerous Dan). Sicherlich kann auch in Kanada keiner in den Wald bauen was er mag. Die haben halt eine Lobby aufgebaut (bei uns unmöglich, da rennt doch jeder in eine andere Richtung) und halten mit sogenannten Trail Days ihre Wege und Bauten instand. Sowas ist bei uns sowieso undenkbar, schon von der Mentalität der Deutschen her. In den Staaten z.B. wird für jeden was getan. Wenn ich mit dem Crosser in den Dühnen spielen will dann gibt es Orte wo ich das kann (z.B. Pismo Beach). Oder z.B. Whistler Bike Park. Dagegen ist der Geiskopf (von der Grösse her) ein Sandkasten. Ich muss nicht zum TüV nur weil mir ein Vogel aufs Auto gesch****n hat und ich das eintragen lassen muss. Bei uns wird nur was für die getan die Kohle haben, da bleibt für die armen Bikerlein nix mehr übrig. Mich wunderts eh das es soviele Bikeparks gibt, Genehmigungstechnisch gesehen. (Gott sei Dank). Sicher ist in den Staaten, Kanada oder Australien auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt aber bei uns wirds schon sehr übertrieben mit Verordnungen und Vorschriften. Zwei Meter Regelung und lauter so Quatsch. Da könnt ich des :kotz: kriegen. Jeder (Behörden, Politiker, Jäger Förster) bei uns meint er könnte die Welt retten und am Ende passiert sowiso nix. Auf der anderen Seite fahren Waldarbeiter mit sogenannten Ameisen durch den Wald, ziehen da Schneisen rein das es aus ist und meckern mich dann an das ich mit meinen Bike die Erosion fördere, einfach lächerlich.

Jetzt muss ich aufhören sonst platz ich.

Grüsse @ all

Showman


----------



## Rootboy (7. Dezember 2003)

EA meine Meinung wir sind das Volk...
und wir lassen uns von keinem Bullen, Staatsanwalt, Richter und sonstigen Bürokraten runtermachen  Freeride oder besser Punks not Dead!!!
ja genau warum bikepark, warum fürn zwani ne Tageskarte kaufen....alles komerz und nach zwei Tagen langweilts. Wenn man mit ner Schaufel ner Spitzhacke und nen paar Kumpels coolere sachen bauen kann...ja und im bikepark fahren einem immer die ganzen Poser vor der NAse rum...muahh
und hört auf uns zu belabern das sowas illegal ist. macht einmal in der Woche nen trailtach und gut ist...bevor wir uns nen Freeride bauten fuhren wir immer die normalen Wanderwege ab...da führen sich dann die Wanderer auf und jetzt wo wir keinen Wanderer mehr sehen werden wir von irgendwelchen Leutz aus dem Forum zugemüllt. Aber einmal in der Woche nen Trailtach einzulegen ist vielen einfach zu blöd...äh da mach ich lieber Karriere oder geh ins Fitnesstudio oder reiss die Klappe im Forum auf da geht der  Egoismus vor und anderen ihre Geschichten werden dann schlecht gemacht etc. mit der Ausrede Illegal...so siehts aus und ich sag einfach mal sicher lich 70% der Biker hier sind so drauf.
Und Props an jedem der was auf die Beine stellt...ZABOS, Fürth..Veste an alle die den Mut haben und die Courage sowas zumachen... die anderen sind in meinen Augen lutscher...
so das war das "wahre Wort" zum sonntag.


----------



## ea3040 (7. Dezember 2003)

ach coffee "die erfüllung meiner vorurteile gegen frauen"

dein toller cross country singletrail stört auch den wald. was is denn wenn du nen regenwurm plattmachst. dass stört das gleichgewicht der natur. achso dein bike is aus taiwan denkst du der arbeitgeber da is in der gewerkschafft der leitet die gase und die farbreste vom lakieren in fluss. das müssen die armen leute im ghetto trinken die werden krank. dann fährst du mitm auto jede woche in bikepark. das kautschuk für die reifen hat n 5 jähriger vom baum gekratzt der wird wegen der giftigen gase und so nur 25.ne krankenkasse hat der auch nicht. mit dem benzin unterstützt du die ausbeutung der natur. das öl kommt entweder ausm meer das verschmutzt wird oder aus irak. die unterstützen bin laden und der zerstört uns alle mit seinen attentaten.

schau an du zerstörst die erde und tötest menschen

ich liebe die erde kultiviere sie und störe vielleicht n paar shit tiere



ich meine damit das du dir lieber sorgen um die kinder in somalia machen solltest, 

spendest du auch immer schön so wie ich der behinderte ohne verantwortug


mach dir nen kopf um deine sachen net um unsere also shut up


----------



## showman (7. Dezember 2003)

des gibt mecker von der Mama.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rootboy (7. Dezember 2003)

der kann sich aber auch nicht unterordnen alter Rebel...
verzeih ea3040 den alt68er LÖL


----------



## ea3040 (7. Dezember 2003)

hiermit beantrage ich dieses thema zu löschen. das gibt alles nur ärger. ihr seid mir alle biker kumpels. ich werde im wald ab jetzt niemanden mehr grüßen. ganz besonderst keine bikenden frauen. also löscht das thema endlich und nie wieder sowas hier. 

ich bin wirklich enttäaucht von euch. lieber streiten.- dann kann aus legalen trails nie was werden


----------



## Coffee (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich werde das Thema nicht löschen, wieso auch. Nur weil ihr keine andere Meinung akzeptieren könnt und nicht diskussionsfähig seit?

Ich habe Eure Sache nicht schlechtgeredet, sondern ich habe Euch versucht ein paar verschiedene, andere Sichtweisen zu geben. Wenn ihr sowas nicht annehmen wollt ok. Aber mich hier zu beschimpfen oder blöd anzumachen ist wohl der falsche Weg oder? Habe ich Euch persönlich angegriffen?

Ich habe früher auch an so Sachen rumgebaut, bin sie sogar auch gefahren, kenne Bikeparks und auch Trails in anderen Ländern. Aber ich versuche eben die Dinge aus mehreren Perspektiven zu sehen und dementsprechend zu handeln und argumentieren.

Ich finde es schade das Ihr hier nicht in ruhe diskutieren könnt. Hatte ich eigentlich schon erwartet, gerade deshalb, weil ihr ja auch für "voll" genommen werden möchtet.

Grüße coffee

P.S. "voll" im sinne von erwachsen


----------



## Hollandrad (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ea3040 _
> *
> mach dir nen kopf um deine sachen net um unsere also shut up *



Warum sind die Leute, die am lautesten nach TOLERANZ für ihr eigenes Handeln schreien, ihren Mitmenschen immer so intolerant gegenüber?

Ich kenne mich da aus... ich komme aus einem Ländchen wo es immer so abläuft. Da ist man sooo tolerant, dass man bald nicht mehr ungestört über die Strasse gehen kann, weil es so viele "tolerante" Leute gibt...


----------



## mission-husky (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ea3040 _
> *...ach coffee "die erfüllung meiner vorurteile gegen frauen"...
> 
> ...mach dir nen kopf um deine sachen net um unsere also shut up...
> ...



Also wenn ich mir so`nen infantilen Quatsch (wie oben mal exemplarisch aufgeführt) sowie diverse wiedersprüchliche Posting von Dir in diesem Thread anschaue, kann ich nur sagen: "WERD MAL ERWACHSEN, KLEINER!!!" 

Da die Coffee Dich nicht persönlich angegriffen hat kann ich imho solche schwachsinnigen Parolen mal überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen!!! ... fang einfach mal an den Kopf einzuschalten!!!


----------



## showman (8. Dezember 2003)

@ Coffee  

@ mission-husky   

@ ea3040  dir wünsch ich das dich ein bikendes Mädel mal so richtig versägt. Und stell dich mal mit dem Rücken in die Sonne, dann wirst du nähmlich trocken hinter den Ohren. Und wenn du dann noch vor dem losbabbeln das Hirn einschaltest klappts vielleicht auch mit den Mädels. 

Gute Besserung  

Showman


----------



## pefro (8. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

toller thread ich hol gleich mal meine popcorn raus.

Sorry Rootboy, aber wenn ich in Dein Profil gucke und sehe das Du 25 und arbeitslos bist, dann ist das was Du da machst nicht cool sondern einfach nur dumm (Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, wie groß die Chancen auf nen neuen Job mit einem Eintrag im Führungszeugnis sind?).

Yes, das war persönlich und es waren nur meine 5Cent - aber darüber lohnt sichs vielleicht mal nachzudenken?! 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Rootboy (8. Dezember 2003)

persönlich sein sollte musste es mir schon ins Gesicht sagen Sowas ingnorier ich einfach...das gehört zum Thema Lutscher. Was bist den du überhaupt für ein Spiesser??? Meinungen zum Thema MTB nehm ich nur von Leuten an die was drauf haben...nen Studienpaltz sagt da gar nichts aus (es gibt genug Idioten mit Dipl.)
Du bist sicher soeiner der sagt Kantenklatschen ist doof blos weil du dich selbst nicht traust. 
Angenommen du wärst im CC oder MA schneller als ich dann könnte ich vielleicht deine Meinung akzeptieren (wir können es gerne rausfahren). 
und was juckts mich wenn du Mumu sowas dumm findest wenn ein Pro sagen würde Fettgeil...wie zb da  bei der Veste.
so geb ich aber nen Scheiz drauf..Bursche

zurück zum Thema heute wurde der Forstwegtable fertiggestellt und gesprungen...
nachdem berechtigterweise einige Jungs unsere Kreuzung bemängelten...zu Kurz haben wir jetztz was richtig langes 5-6m. 
Wir haben ihn heut nicht übersprungen aber fast... ab jetzt ist es nur noch eine Frage des Speeds mit 35-40kmh könnts klappen.

so long


----------



## Coffee (9. Dezember 2003)

@ Rootboy,

langsam solltest Du Dich mit deiner Ausdrucksweise hier etwas zurückhalten. Was Du hier über andere ablässt, die Du nichtmal kennst finde ich unter aller Kannone.

Solltest lieber mal an Deinem Satzbau schaufeln, anstatt hier Abzulästern über die eventuelle Fahrweise von anderen!

Übrigens hat es nicht unbedingt was mit Können  oder Mut zu tun, wenn man sich Halsbrecherisch irgendwo runterstürtzt. andere haben eben sich und anderen gegenüber eine gewisse Verantwortung.


Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leutz,
ich möchte als liberaler Mensch (was nix mit meiner politischen Einstellung zu tun hat) auch meinen mehr oder weniger qualifizierten Kommentar zu dieser Diskussion beisteuern:
Ihr seid net ganz sau-bär, alle miteinander!
Positives: Tolle Sache das mit dem Trail, den ihr da gebaut habt; auch toll, das jemand wie coffee oder andere versuchen sich kommunikativ einzubringen.
ABER: in der Werbung gibts nen coolen Spruch: Wer hats gemacht? Die Schweizer.
Also der Urheber! Und der Eigentümer kommt und machts kaputt, wannimmer er will! Und ebenso der Besitzer des Grundstückes, der Verwalter, der Förster und die Schlümpfe. Und der rest sind Labertaschen.
Aber auch die, die Urheber, die sich selber ins eigene Fleischschneiden, und wenns aua macht auch noch andere dafür verantwortlich machen.
Alles in allem: Quatscht net so viel, fahrt lieber und habt eueren Spaß dabei. Den Rest, den ihr hier so ausdiskutiert, wie: du magst mich net, du kommst hier net rein, ich will zeigen wie toll ich bin, ich bin der hier im Forum bestimmt, meine Quitscheente eß ich selber usw das alles gehört eher auf die Couch vom Psychiaer.

Hab euch lieb!
oder ....
Gruß


----------



## BergabHeizer (9. Dezember 2003)

So muss etz auch mal was ablassen, ich sags euch sobald mal einer vom Forstamt das sieht könnt ihr euch schon mal drauf einstellen das ihr innerhalb von a paar wochen eure bretter zerstört abholn könnt und sogar mit strafen rechnen könnt, dass ihr euch so aufregt das sehr viele dort hinfahrn um sich das tiel anzuschaun is klar wenn ihr des hier so verbreitet dann dürftet ihr so was net aufmachen ganz einfach und wenn jemand was zerstört und des nich mehr aufbaut ham wir auch öfters mitbekommen ich sag mal is normal oder würdet ihr wenn ihr irgendwo fahrt und was zerstört wieder aufbaun? Wird jetzt wahrscheinlich ja kommen aber was solls, hab so des gefühl das ihr hier einen auf dick macht und euch hinten rum aufregt wenn was kaputt ist oder weil zu viele da sind. 
Und noch @ea das mit deiner Theorie von wegen das a fünf jähriger den kautschuk vom baumkratz.... und bla is schwachsinn das is in der schei... gesellschaft heut so, dann dürftest du auch keine klamotten von irgendwelchen marken oder sonstigem tragen die wurden auch in billig produktions ländern hergestellt oder machst du dir deine klamotten selber? Und geht mal im Bikepark fahrn und dann entscheidet drüber ob der schei...e is oder net und ich find 20 für a Tageskarte passen eigentlich. 

so und jetzt  
Gruß
BgH


----------



## traileruli (9. Dezember 2003)

Jetzertla begreif ichs, warum sich hier jeder so aufregt.
Da gibts ja noch nen fred über dieses Thema.
Jetzt will ich aber auch ne haarkleine Wegbeschreibung, daß ich euer KK auch mit der Schweißerbrille find. Oder gibts die schon in Fo am Rathaus, die Wegbeschreibung?
Ey Jungs ir seid aber auch was blöde so laut die Posaune zu spielen. Ihr wolltet echt den Streß, oder? Am besten von allen Seiten, oder. Schad ich hab echt viel davon gehalten.
Na ja, pfffffffffffffh, da fällt eim nix mehr ein!


----------



## Big.Air.Matze (9. Dezember 2003)

Hey,

ich hab das hier eigentlich eher zufaellig entdeckt und ich muss sagen dass ich echt schockiert bin was ihr da so ablasst!
Ich war auch an dem we da, als die 1000 biker da warn, aber ich wurde vom rené eingeladen. Ich bin ein bisschen mitgefahren (im Gegensatz zu anderen) und bin ein bisschen runtergefallen.
Aber ich hab meinen Mund gehalten, weil ich nicht möchte, dass der Trail und das alles zerstört wird und so denke ich werden sich die meisten verhalten haben, die den trail auch zu schätzen wissen. Nur wenn ihr jetzt ankommt und erzählt, dass ihr den Trail für euch allein wollt, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sich einige damit auf die Füsse getreten fühlen. In Hemhofen ham wir das so gelöst, dass wir auf nem privatgrundstück gebaut haben.
checkt das mal aus: www.bikerei.de.vu 
Ich würd mich freuen im nächsten Jahr mal wieder mit euch zu fahren, hat echt Spass gemacht!

Matze


----------



## ea3040 (9. Dezember 2003)

ihr kapiert einfach nicht das der trail einfach nur zum spaß haben da is. und wenn der förster kommt, was solls. es gibt doch noch mehr wald. dann bau ma halt nen neuen trail. kk war einfach nur ein projekt von vielen und die sache ist schon uninterresant geworden alleine wegen dem wetter. und ich fahr nächstes jahr wieder auf nem neuem shore. das war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben. 

ich fahr auch nicht jedes wochenende in bike park, das is auf dauer auch langweilig.

ich brauch jedes jahr neue herausforderungen. den der level steigt unaufhörbar. 

denkt was ihr wollt aber in meinen augen cheken ein paar von euch nicht um was es geht. es kommt nicht drauf an wo es steht oder wem das grundstück gehört. der erbauer is der besitzer. den beim biken gilt nicht das deutsche gesetzbuch.


und an den bergabheizer. bleib in nürnberg und spring treppen. die sind immer das selbe. is dir nicht langweilig?? oder gibts da so große bender drops das du ne 30cm gabel brauchst?


----------



## Rootboy (9. Dezember 2003)

unser Teil ist einfach nur Geil und warum solls der Förster abreissen wenn Ruhe im Wald ist und nicht 20Leutz rumhupfen.
@Bergabheizer du bist mir einer kommst  dank Nighmare mit dieser Meute nach KK und jetzt redest du es schlecht...äh ich lgaub du bist hier nimmer willkommen...müsste eh langweilig sein bei 30cm Federweg.
qBigAir nee wir wollen ihn doch nicht nur für uns allerdings solls net ausarten wir an der Veste oder wie am Rathsberg wo jeder Penner hinkommt...wennst willst kannst gerne wider kommern 
jo wir wollen nicht das KK abgerissen wird...sollte dies aber doch der Fall eines Tages sein. scheize...aber dann bauen wir was neues noch fetteres als je zuvor. An Ideen und Locations mangelt es uns nicht, nur an Zimmermannsnägeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tokamak (9. Dezember 2003)

tja jesus!

nicht alle leute sind so klug.

übrigens an der bahn wurden ein paar trails geschaufelt und der step auf der ersten wurde ein gutes stück verlängert (sehr zu deiner freude).

p.s. könntest du mir die schnellspanner schraube für das standrohr einer dj1 aus 2003 besorgen? wenn ja wie teuer?

bye dirk


----------



## Rootboy (9. Dezember 2003)

den dirt hab ich mitm matze gebaut und der neue step is hammer. n schnellspanner aus der gabel kost nen 20 hab ich im laden

äm ah das war ich

und ich überfahr euch alle. oder seid ihr lieb


----------



## Tokamak (9. Dezember 2003)

Rootboy wer bist du?

20 für den scheiß?


----------



## Rootboy (9. Dezember 2003)

das bin ich aber falscher acount

oder willst du nur den schnellspanner ohne steckachse???

den kannste umsonst haben


----------



## Tokamak (9. Dezember 2003)

aso!

ich brauch den schnellspanner der unten am standrohr angebracht ist, nicht den schnellspanner der durch die achse gesteckt ist. mir ist nämlich das gewinde von der kleinen einstellschraube abgerissen.

du verstehen?


----------



## pefro (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rootboy _
> *persönlich sein sollte musste es mir schon ins Gesicht sagen Sowas ingnorier ich einfach...das gehört zum Thema Lutscher. Was bist den du überhaupt für ein Spiesser??? Meinungen zum Thema MTB nehm ich nur von Leuten an die was drauf haben...nen Studienpaltz sagt da gar nichts aus (es gibt genug Idioten mit Dipl.)
> Du bist sicher soeiner der sagt Kantenklatschen ist doof blos weil du dich selbst nicht traust.
> Angenommen du wärst im CC oder MA schneller als ich dann könnte ich vielleicht deine Meinung akzeptieren (wir können es gerne rausfahren).
> ...



Sorry, habe Dein Posting erst heute gelesen und lass das jetzt einfach so stehen, weil es über Dich und die Verfassung eines 25 jährigen mehr aussagt, als ich das in einem Kommentar jemals könnte...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Coffee (11. Dezember 2003)

So,

habe Den Beitrag wieder geöffnet. Ich hoffe das die paar Stunden ausgereicht haben, um den einen oder anderen an seine Wortwahl in Zukunft erinnert ;-)

Also auf das hier in Zukunft anständig miteinander umgegangen wird. OHNE PERSÖNLICHE BELEIDIGUNGEN. Sonst muss ich wieder closen. Dann aber für immer.

Grüße coffee


----------



## traileruli (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Coffee,ich denk
keiner hats gemerkt, das du erzieherisch eingreifen wolltest.

Gruß


----------



## Beelzebub (11. Dezember 2003)

wenns nach mir ging wäre der fred schon lange zu.


----------



## Frazer (11. Dezember 2003)

Dito!

Hab mir mal die Postings der letzten Zeit durchgelesen und kann echt nur den Kopf schütteln über die Kommentare manch eines Schreiberlings hier.... Aber ich sach mal nix dazu...

Weil sonst schimpft Mami und ich muss womöglich noch ohne Abendessen ins Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traileruli (11. Dezember 2003)

Ach meno, war so schön lustig hier!
Und jetzt kommen noch die ganzen anderen "alten Säcke",
ich mein spaßeshalber frazer und beelze dazu und müssen auch noch nen Kommentar von ihrer Kanzel im Muppetshow-Theater abgeben. Hehehehehe
Der fred is doch besser wie"ich bin alt und immer noch doof", find jedenfalls ich. Na ja über Geschmack kann man sich streiten.
Nix für ungut
Gruß


----------



## Frazer (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von trialeruli _
> Und jetzt kommen noch die ganzen anderen "alten Säcke",
> ich mein spaßeshalber frazer und beelze



Weißt ja, es geht immer nur um's spammen   

Und wenn ich scho a alter Sack sein soll.... wie darf ich Dich dann künftig anreden ???  

Greets
Frazer


----------



## traileruli (11. Dezember 2003)

ach weißt du, so gewürzigster tretopa, 
durchschlauchter Pedalrentner, oder wie immer dir belieben.
Ich bin da nicht so engstirnig. Hauptsache es hat pepp, es knallt, es is luschtig usw.
Ach nenn mich einfach Gozo, der hat mir immer schon gefallen. Ein bläuliche Klobürste mit krummer Nase, gar häßlich anzuschauen und net ganz dicht in der Birne. Paßt doch auf mich wie die Faust ins Auge und meine Demens is auch ganz schicklich bei der Verkörperung dieses possierlichen Tieres.
Aber mal so von Ausbilder zu Ausbilder:
Die Luuscheen hier sollte sich mal ein Vorbild an der alten Truppe aus Muppedshow nehmen. Die geben aber schnell auf, wenn man mit Ihren eigenen Waffen anfängt ihren Frack anzukockeln. Hihi.
Ma gucken was da noch so kommt
gruß


----------



## NWD (11. Dezember 2003)

sersn,
ich find den thread hier klasse, endlich hat man jeden tag nen grund mal das frankenforum zu checken. und man wird oft belohnt von konkreten kommentaren by rootboy und ea3040. 

aber ich versteh auch nich ganz warum sich die leute gegenseitig so anstressen müssen. rootboy lässt zwar manchmal ganz schöne kracher los, aber man darf seine schreibweise nich überbewerten, er meint es oft (aber nicht immer) nich so krass wie dasteht.

und langsam ist es auch ausdiskutiert ob es sinnvoll war das ganze illegal zu bauen, und auch diesen thread zu eröffnen.
ich glaub der kk-hype is eh vorbei. die paar biker die jetzt
noch kommen sind denk ich nicht das problem, solange nich wieder 25 mann im wald stehn(naja 4-5 sind ja auch gefahren).
fakt ist das kk und die weiteren projekte richtig fett sind, und die leute die das gebaut haben mal richtig was auf die beine gestellt haben(zwar "illegal",aber besser als nix, oder). falls das ganze mal auffliegen sollte dann isses halt weg.
in fürth hat auch niemend die verantwortung tragen müssen(oder?), es ist glaub ich schwer bei soetwas jemand 
zu belangen.

so, jetzt reichts langsam.

bis dann


----------



## Rootboy (11. Dezember 2003)

is cool
@coffee Danke!!!
ich werde auf Pseudopersönliche Kommentare mich in der Zukunft  dezent zurückhalten.
fakt ist das kk und die weiteren projekte richtig fett sind, und die leute die das gebaut haben mal richtig was auf die beine gestellt haben(zwar "illegal",aber besser als nix, oder). Dieses Posting von NWD spiegelt genau das Verhalten und die Denkweise eines 25jährigen. Und ich verabscheue das Sipessertum, du darfst, du sollst sind alles Begriffe die bei mir ganz weit hintenstehen. Vorne steht ich will und ich mach...nur so kommste zu irgendwas.
Unser Projekt Freeride geht in die Endphase der Forstwegtable wurde heut von MADMARC, nur mit ner BMX Schüssel aufm Kopf übersprungen RESPECT...MADMarc hat auch die Anfahrt für den Table richtig schön schnell gekriegt. Noch weiter oben wurde ne weitere Schlucht befahrbar gemacht...saugeil ultraschnell und immer schön im Anlieger insgesamt dürften wir dann auf eine Streckenlänge von ca. 800 m kommen. Also noch zwei weitere NAchmittage und des Ding ist komplett. Fotos folgen und in der nächsten Zeit laden wir dann auch Gewisse Leute aus dem Forum ein um sich bei uns zu amüsieren oder um sich zu zerstören. 
so denn
achja und klar sind wir luschtig halt fast wir bei der Muppetshow.s


----------



## traileruli (11. Dezember 2003)

cool jungs,
jetzt wirds! RESPEKT!
Gruß Gozo der greise pedaljenker, oder so


----------



## ea3040 (11. Dezember 2003)

bum bum bum ich fahr euch alle um

niemals allein immmer daheim. hab kein fahrrad aber der freund von der freundin meiner tante deren sohn hat eins das er mir verkauft


----------



## Beetlechoose (12. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rootboy _
> [ Und ich verabscheue das Sipessertum, du darfst, du sollst sind alles Begriffe die bei mir ganz weit hintenstehen. Vorne steht ich will und ich mach...nur so kommste zu irgendwas.
> [/B]





> _Original geschrieben von ea3040 _
> *
> 
> denkt was ihr wollt aber in meinen augen cheken ein paar von euch nicht um was es geht. es kommt nicht drauf an wo es steht oder wem das grundstück gehört. der erbauer is der besitzer. den beim biken gilt nicht das deutsche gesetzbuch.
> ...




kann denn niemand etwas gegen diesen müll unternehmen ?? hat nicht irgend jemand nen löffel voll intelligenz übrig ??? kein wunder, dass man von den spaziergängern im wald für bescheuert gehalten wird. ich distanziere mich jedenfalls von diesen extremisten.:kotz: 

grüssis beetlechoose


----------



## Rootboy (12. Dezember 2003)

das war aber nicht net 
nicht wir "Extremisten" (sind wir nicht sonst würden wir dafür Kohle kriegen) sind diejenigen die die Leutz im Wald aufscheuchen...nein des sind die Posermeuten mit den Fettestenbikes und DHklamotten die ohne Rücksicht auf die Spaziergänger durch die Fränkische cruisen als wärs ein Bikepark...uns sieht man ja gar nicht...man nimmt vielleicht mal ein Hämmern oder nen Aufschrei war. Und erzähl mir nichts, ich fahr lang genug Fahrrad, Freeriden ist nur mein Hobby mein Sport ist Biken. Ich werd auch beim Biken nie dumm angemacht, seltenst und wenn dann steig ich halt ab.

so denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NWD (12. Dezember 2003)

dann distanzier dich mal schön beetlechoose, und geh a bisserl radwandern.
und tschüss


----------



## ea3040 (13. Dezember 2003)

hiermit distanziere ich mich auch mal

 

ich bin schon ein extremist ganz klar. ich schütze die umwelt und sammle die power bar verpackungen in wald auf.


----------



## Beetlechoose (13. Dezember 2003)

@rootboy

verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch. ich bin absolut dafür, wenn man im sport aufgeht und sich dabei abreagiert.  ich finde das auch viel besser, als irgendwo abzuhängen, sich drogen oder alkohol einzuwerfen oder ähnliches.

nur wenn hier gepostet wird, dass für einen biker das deutsche gesetz keine gültigkeit hat, hört bei mir der spass auf. ich würde ea3040 gerne mal sein bike klauen, dann behaupten dass ich biker bin und daher im recht, weil das gesetz für mich nicht gilt. 

sagt mal, verursacht so viel dummheit nicht unheimliche schmerzen ???

grüssis beetlechoose


----------



## Rootboy (14. Dezember 2003)

ich glaub net das wenn du ea3940s Fahrrad rippst, das ihn da ein Gesetz was bringt (wieviel räder werden den wiedergefunden?) neee an dem Punkt führt er Selbstjustitz aus falls er dich erwischt. 

ausserdem ist das mit den Gesetzten ein scheiz die braucht man in der Pampa nicht. Nur ohne Gesetz kannst du überhaupt diesen Sport ausüben, schau mal an gegen was wir alles verstossen 2m Wegeregleung, kein Licht, keine Klingeln nicht fahren in Fussgängerzonen nicht fahren auf dem Gehweg und so weiter. Da ist nichts mit Freeride oder allgemein MTB...kannnst dein Bike dann in die Tonne treten und nen Trekkingrad mit 28zoll kaufen, natürlich ungefedert weil des braucht man auf 2m radwegen net. Darum gehts und um nichts anderes...überall wo ihr euer CC-Fully wirklich braucht fahrt ihr illegal oder ihr fahrt jedes WE in den Bikepark...super.
also keiner hat ne weisse Weste...

oder noch besser ist der Ruf schon ruiniert, lebts sich völlig ungeniert.

Gut Nacht


----------



## Coffee (14. Dezember 2003)

@ rootboy,

mit Deiner Einstellung, wirst Du in deinem Leben sicher noch sehr erfolgreich sein  Und mit Deiner Ausdrucksweise, sicher auch bald wieder einen Job haben!!! Du solltest mal darüber nachdenken, das es noch mehr als Biken, Springen, Trails gibt. 

Unter solchen "vorbildern" leiden alle Biker. Denn die Gesellschaft schert alles über einen Kamm. Schade. 

Ich hoffe das ihr Euer nächstes Projekt nicht öffentlich macht. Dann sind solche diskussionen nicht mehr notwendig.

coffee


----------



## Beetlechoose (14. Dezember 2003)

@coffee: danke, du sprichst mir aus dem herzen. wenn die probleme der jungs aus ein paar rostigen nägeln bestehen, zeigt mir das, welche gedanken sie sich über ihren zukünftigen lebensweg gemacht haben. aber spätestens, wenn sie sich in der sozialen hängematte auf unsere kosten ausruhen können, wissen sie die gesetze zu nutzen, die unsereins melken.

ich darf gar nicht dran denken, das sowas dann auch noch in einem öffentlichen forum gepostet wird - da könnte ich radikal werden... 

das musste jetzt einfach mal raus, denn dagegen nicht zu widersprechen heisst für mich, so etwas insgeheim zu tolerieren. und von den "was geht mich das an" sagern haben wir in unserer gesellschaft genug.

@ rootboy: nicht gute nacht - guten morgen und vielleicht mal aufwachen ist für mich die devise.

grüssis beetlechoose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (14. Dezember 2003)

ein bisschen hat Rootboy aber auch recht:


> Nur ohne Gesetz kannst du überhaupt diesen Sport ausüben, schau mal an gegen was wir alles verstossen 2m Wegeregleung, kein Licht, keine Klingeln nicht fahren in Fussgängerzonen nicht fahren auf dem Gehweg und so weiter. Da ist nichts mit Freeride oder allgemein MTB...kannnst dein Bike dann in die Tonne treten und nen Trekkingrad mit 28zoll kaufen, natürlich ungefedert weil des braucht man auf 2m radwegen net.



Sicher eckt er mit seiner radikalen Einstellung meistens irgentwo an. Und Fakt ist auch das Gesetze nicht dazu da sind um sie zu missachten aber ich finde auch das man aus dieser Situation nicht die Mücke zum Elefanten machen sollte. Wenn ich sehe wie manche Waldarbeiter mit ihren Machinen im Wald abhausen krieg ich das :kotz: . Wenn ich dann mit meiner Enduro 1-2 mal im Jahr eine Runde drehe werd ich behandelt wie ein Verbrecher. Die Grünen unter uns werden jetzt aufschreien. Aber was ist mit den wirklichen Verbrechern, die euere Kinder töten (hoffentlich nicht meines), oder Frauen vergewaltigen oder alles in die Luft sprengen. Die sind schwer zu kriegen und darum müssen halt die herhalten die man leicht fassen kann. Versteht mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch und meint das ich Rootboy und Co in den Himmel heben will aber man sollte wenigstens versuchen es auch mal von ihrem Standpunkt zu sehen. Sicher ist es nicht ok. wenn jeder wie er meint mit dem Moped durch den Wald heizt oder irgentwelch Shores zimmert oder Sprünge schaufelt, aber es ist immer noch besser als dazusitzen, nichts zu tun und zu allem ja und Amen zu sagen. Von den "zu allem ja sagern" gibts wirklich genug und die sind auch nicht wenig daran beteiligt das unsere Gesammtsituation nicht gerade rosig ist. Und das sie deswegen gleich zum Sozialfall werden glaub ich nicht. Ich an ihrer Stelle hätt KK gar nicht publik gemacht, aber es wird (leider) sowiso irgentwann abgerissen und dann ist wieder Ruhe. Das sie evtl. empfindliche Strafen kriegen (können) werden sie wissen. Und wenn sie dann doch irgentwann im Knast sitzen zahl ich lieber für sie als für irgentwelche Asylbetrüger oder irgentwelche die unser Gastrecht missbrauchen und sich aufführen wie die S**.

Schönen Sonntag noch  

Showman

PS: @ Mama (Coffee) bitte schimpf mich net wegen wegen meinem letzten Satz, ist halt meine Meinung und die darf ich äussern. Beim nächsten Pizzaplauder werd ich ganz brav sein. Grosses Indianerehrenwort.


----------



## Rootboy (14. Dezember 2003)

schau mer mal wie weit ich komm...die Frage ist blos was ist das Ziel?  das Einfamilienreihenmittelhaus... einmal im Jahr mit dem ganzen Pulk auf die Malediven Allinclusive, der schöne Skiurlaub mit derganzen Familie, ne alte die nichts arbeiten will (nicht mal halbtags)  und meine Kohle verprasst??? Ganz Toll :kotz: 
Da hab ich aber ne andere Vorstellung vom Leben und zur Zeit ist Biken mein Lebensmittelpunkt.
und Coffee es gibt natürlich wichtigere Dinge als Biken aber ausser die Gesundheit der Freundinn und vorallem nen Bike unterm Arsch fällt mir grad nichts weiteres ein.
ja und Herr Beetlechoose bist doch selbst schuld wennst dich melken lässt, sagst ja zu allem ja. Gehst net auf Demos und bist in keiner Gewerkschaft, oder? Schaut euch dir Franzosen an...die gehen bei jedem Mist auf die Strasse und legen ihr Land mal lahm nur um nicht länger als 60 arbeiten zu müssen 
und jetzt wird mal ganz kurz Derb: Nur durch ja Sager konnte das "Dritte Reich" entstehen.
Und ja mein Papa und selbst ich haben ihn die soziale Hängematte eingezahlt.
aber zum Glück gibts ja noch normale Leute wie z.B. Mrs. Showman.

PSCoffee Sorry Admin aber das musste mal raus


----------



## onkeldoktor (14. Dezember 2003)

Ihr seid doch alle Banane: die Deppen, die mit ihren Freeridern durch die Fussgängerzone posen (das is sowas von panne Jungs, da muss ich regelmäßig lachen) genauso wie die "früher gabs keine Sozialschnorrer"-Spießer. Und noch viel mehr Banane ist die 2 Meter Regelung. Was soll die denn bringen bitteschön? Die Renter im Wald erschrecken sich ja schon, wenn man 20 Meter weit an Ihnen vorbeifährt. Man kann es halt nie allen recht machen. Und wenn Rootboy mal sein "ich pass mich nicht an" und das "ich bin ja so ein Rebell" - Gepose abstellen würde, dann würden sicher noch mehr erkennen, dass er eigentlich garnicht so unrecht hat. 

@rootboy: sei doch mal wenigstens 10% kooperativ und lass ein paar sachen weg, z.B. das mit dem durch die Fussgängerzone fahren brauchst du hier echt nich zu sagen, weil das findet niemand gut. die anderen disqualifizieren sich doch von ganz alleine, gerne auch mit Lästern und Vorurteilen über Arbeitslose.  Ihr Penner! Wählt doch die Bürgerinitiative Ausländerstop! Das geht ja in Nürnberg.


----------



## Rootboy (14. Dezember 2003)

@onkeldoktor stimmt was de sagst


----------



## onkeldoktor (14. Dezember 2003)

@ rootboy

 und noch ein tipp für dich: Schreib dich doch einfach für Germanistik oder Philologie oder sowas ein. Da brauchste nix machen (nagut, vielleicht 2 Stunden/Woche in die Uni), kriegst 13 Semster lang Bafög und bist ein besserer Mensch als ein Arbeitloser  Dann kannst du sogar "Student" (gerne auch mit Ausrufezeichen ) in dein Profil schreiben und alle werden dich anders behandeln. Und ein Staats-Schmarotzer biste auch nicht mehr


----------



## Rootboy (14. Dezember 2003)

gute Idee, dann aber lieber Sportstudent 

aber Bafög musste nen Teil zurückzahlen, ich machs zur Zeit umgekehrt ich holl raus was ich einbezahlt hab.


----------



## AcaPulco (15. Dezember 2003)

wie siehts eigentlich aus? Baut ihr im winter au weiter?


----------



## Rootboy (15. Dezember 2003)

bauen wir, Schneemänner, Schneefrauen alles was uns halt so einfällt.


----------



## mOn9oLuiD3 (16. Dezember 2003)

wenns rootbao net gäbe in der sTadt !?! dann würde nur halb soviel stehn...oder? wir machen in der freizeit halt produktives und net nut gammEln....

peace


----------



## Rootboy (17. Dezember 2003)

mongo das war keiner alleine, das war das Dirtkollektiv 
jo Think Big lautet unser neues Motto und was wir uns darunter vorstellen posten wir jetzt erstmal noch nicht 

so denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NWD (18. Dezember 2003)

ja, da haste recht rootboy. erstmal noch nix posten. sonst gibts bloß wieder a gschrei.
in den weihnachtsferien bzw urlaub wird richtig viel gebaut. da hat sogar der arbeitende teil unseres dirtkollektivs frei. wenns wetter noch mitspielt dann gehts richtig ab!
so denn


----------



## NWD (18. Dezember 2003)

Vorschlag fürs t-shirt. muß noch verbessert werden. ne schaufel sollte schon noch mit drauf.


----------



## Altitude (18. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NWD _
> *Vorschlag fürs t-shirt. muß noch verbessert werden. ne schaufel sollte schon noch mit drauf. *



Schönes Logo, aber ich denke das das Motiv erst ab 18 freiegeben ist...


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Dezember 2003)

ihr wollt also so tief graben, bis ihr einen von diesen totenköpfen ausgebuddelt habt. respekt, könnte sogar klappen. vielleicht irgend so einen helden aus den schwedenkriegen, die haben sich um forchheim ja wohl auch die rübe eingehauen.

warum schädel und (knochen)kreuz? seid ihr gläubig?
nehmt lieber einen wildsauschädel, die wühlen auch ordentlich.
dahinter dann schaufel und pickel.


----------



## NWD (18. Dezember 2003)

wildsau is auch ne gute idee.
und jetzt hängt euch bitte nich am totenkopf auf.
gebts doch zu, ihr habt bestimmt selber noch irgendwelche totenkopfshirts im schrank.
gläubig bin ich nicht, auf die idee mit dem kreuz bin ICH nicht gekommen.


----------



## Tom:-) (18. Dezember 2003)

sowas haben die vom ESK ja schon. vielleicht eher was sozialistisches wg. des 'kollektiv' im namen. so ein grubenkumpel mit strinlampe, die graben ja auch ordentlich tief ... 

ihr lasst euch schon was einfallen. der totenkopf ist halt recht 'platt'


----------



## NWD (18. Dezember 2003)

nix wildsau. da haste recht.
naja, ma kucken. ich denke das "kollektiv" wird darüber entscheiden.

  
bild is sowieso nur aus langeweile entstanden.
wie schon erwähnt: muß noch verbessert werden!
oder vielleicht nen totenkopf von ner wildsau???


----------



## NWD (18. Dezember 2003)

jetzt kommt das absolute killer hardcorelogo.auch für die leute unter 18. es wird euch vor angst die tränen in die augen treiben!!!!
staunt und kniet nieder vor dem DIRTGOTT!!!!


----------



## Rootboy (18. Dezember 2003)

saucool Mrs. NWD...
ich find den Totenkopf Fett alleridngs muss von oben nach unten noch nen Spaten durch und ne Kettensäge kommt auch immer ganz gut. Aber so fett. vorne Dirtgott hinten Totenkopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. Dezember 2003)

oh das Sandmänchen ;- passt ja dann zu eurem Alter ;-)


Den totenkopf find ich abgedroschen. Da finde ich das Grüne Männlein echt witziger



grüßle coffee


----------



## Tom:-) (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NWD _
> *jetzt kommt das absolute killer hardcorelogo.auch für die leute unter 18. es wird euch vor angst die tränen in die augen treiben!!!!
> staunt und kniet nieder vor dem DIRTGOTT!!!!    *




der is geil!


----------



## ea3040 (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *
> 
> 
> der is geil!  *






Das is Hammer  


Hab mir das schon per online shop bestellt.


Blauer Hoody  


und des geile ddr ampelmänla hab ich in gelb gemacht


----------



## AcaPulco (20. Dezember 2003)

grün sieht geil aus!


----------



## showman (21. Dezember 2003)

setzt den grünen Knecht noch auf ein Bike und gut is   

Showman


----------



## p3-rida (30. Dezember 2003)

Helas Zusammen !

is ja doch wieder ziemlich lustig hier. Hätt´net gedacht dass aus diesem "Rumgestreitethread" noch mal was wird, aber scheinbar doch. Joa ich wär auch für des coole grüne Männchen. Könnte man vielleicht in ein schild oder so was reinsetzen. Nuja bis denn miteinander....

peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NWD (2. Januar 2004)

hallo alle miteinander!!
ich wünsch dem gesamten dirtkollektiv ein GESUNDES neues jahr. hoffentlich geht das neue jahr genauso produktiv weiter wie das alte jahr aufgehört hat! 
d.h. bauen, fahren, bauen, fahren, bauen, fahren

bis dann


----------



## Rootboy (2. Januar 2004)

wünsch allen Diggas ein erfolgreiches und vorallem Gesundes neues Jahr.


----------



## ea3040 (2. Januar 2004)

gutes neues

das dirtkollektiv erlangen 


der bauleiter sagt morgen ab 12 gehts weiter


----------



## AcaPulco (2. Januar 2004)

joar gudn rutsch auch von mir hier, wenn auch etwas verspätet

Buddelt und bastelt schön weiter!


----------



## Beetlechoose (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ea3040 _
> *
> 
> 
> der bauleiter sagt morgen ab 12 gehts weiter *



gauleiter ???


----------



## Techniker (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von NWD _
> *Vorschlag fürs t-shirt. muß noch verbessert werden. ne schaufel sollte schon noch mit drauf. *



Euer Totnkopf hatn *Hirn*

Ihw wißt ja:

*No Brain, no Pain!*


----------



## AcaPulco (11. Januar 2004)

kann man mal wieder was sehen, oder alles unter ausschluss der öffentlichkeit?


----------



## Rootboy (13. Januar 2004)

gehört das irgendjemand da noch ne extreme Shoreline reingebaut hat.
bis 3,50 hoch und Handflächen breit...fast wie Dangerous Dans Kunstwerke.
Und nen Dicker Drop ca. 2.50m aber in ne steile Schräge. Tja dann steht da noch nen Double, nen Baumhaus.
Jo und seit neusten gibts nen coole Freeride...irgendjemand hat sich da die Mühe gemacht eine ganze Schlucht auszuputzen und fahrbar zu machen...nur noch geil.
Wir haben ja nie was gebaut, sagen aber trozdem dicken Respect an die Jungs. Wir sind reif und erwachsen, deswegen tun wir nur noch Dinge von denen wir Wissen das wir gegen kein GEsetz verstossen! Aus diesem Grund geben wir jetzt 110% damit wir eine Schöne BikerX Stecke bekommen.
Wenn wir Glück haben bekommen wir ne Hammerlocation über den Dächern der Stadt...bis jetzt steht da noch nen Spielplatz mit Grill und Bänken.
Allerdings hausen  seit ein paar Jahren im Sommer da oben immer die Russen und fackeln alles ab...ja und stecken sich gegenseitig Messer in die Bäuche  . Aus dem Grund und weil jedes Jahr neues Spielzeug hermu? will die Stadt des Ding dicht machen und wir können dann das Teil umgraben.
Tja Danke ihr Russen!!! und wehe einer Grillt auf unserer Line.


----------



## AcaPulco (17. Januar 2004)

wäre doch schön ma wieder zu hören wies der line geht. Nightmare etc, wie ghts dem ding?


----------



## ea3040 (18. Januar 2004)

also kk steht nach wie vor unverändert

doch kk hat nen kleinen bruder bekommen

die dangerous tor line

und den madmark freeride mit roadgap das keiner schafft


son paar helden haben aus den kickern doubles gebaut aber nicht schlimm. die harten landen sowieso immer im flat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (18. Januar 2004)

hmm, bilder gibbes keine oda`?


----------



## ea3040 (18. Januar 2004)

ne aber wennste dich traust kannst ja mitm lars mal wieder kommen sobalds drausen schöner is.

ich weiß ja das du abgefahrene reifen hast


----------



## Nightmare (19. Januar 2004)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> wäre doch schön ma wieder zu hören wies der line geht. Nightmare etc, wie ghts dem ding?



War leider schon sehr lange nimmer oben,weil ich ja kein Bike hab,weil die scheiss Versicherung des restliche Geld noch net überwiesen hat      Aber,wenn des Ding endlich fertig is,dann wird KK mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft    Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher,dass die Jungs da ein paar dicke Dinger hingezimmert haben!


----------



## AcaPulco (21. Januar 2004)

Hmm, vorbeikommen?
Gerne. Aber halt erst wenns ma wieder trocken is, also märz oda so. Ma sehn.

also reifen habich neue


----------



## ea3040 (8. Februar 2004)

neue sektion fertiggestellt.

habs nach 10 versuchen endlich mal geschafft.

freu mich schon aufs gute wetter das es bald geben wird


----------



## showman (8. Februar 2004)

wo sind die Bilder?

Showman


----------



## Ratiopharm (9. Februar 2004)

Servus, kann mir mal einer per PM verraten, wo dieser coole Spot ist? Ich kenn jemanden, der das weiss, aber der meinte ich sollte lieber mal die Locals selbst fragen, ob sie mir das verraten. Da hat er ja auch recht  Also, ich würd mich freuen (fahren trau ich mich glaub eh nich mit dem Tourenfully, ich mach also nix kaputt )


----------



## ea3040 (10. Februar 2004)

bilder gibts nächste woche.

sind ca 25m 

bis jetzt das schwerste teilstück. wird ca 3-4m hoch und reifenbreit


----------



## Rootboy (14. Februar 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> bilder gibts nächste woche.
> 
> sind ca 25m
> 
> bis jetzt das schwerste teilstück. wird ca 3-4m hoch und reifenbreit




das ding is echt dangerous dan mässig. nur für leute die echt gut balancieren können.  wird an der engsten stelle reifenbreit. 

noch dazugekommen ist auch der ugly faces gap. sehr riskant da man die landung nicht sehen kann. springst du zu kurz. überschlägst du dich. springst du zu weit landest du 6 meter weiter und 7 meter tiefer im flat.
zu sehen an dem Bild mit den zwei typen bei dem rechten der absprung beim linken die landung in die schräge.

nochmal vielen dank an den bauleiter ea3040


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirty_sanchez (17. Februar 2004)

marc und ich steigen ab montag wieder ins dirt-biz ein. marc lernt des bagger fahren und wir bauen wieder heftig. starthügel größer jumps länger und absprünge steiler. das da mal was geht. wir hoffen auf die unterstützung von rootboy. und jesus ist dann herzlich eingeladen mit mir eine superman-session zu machen.
also dann ride a bike or


----------



## Dirtbag (17. Februar 2004)

Servus!
Dürfen in KleinKanada nur Locals fahren oder darf ich mir das als Neu-Erlanger auch mal anschauen? Sofort fahren werd ich's wohl nicht, aber interessieren würd's mich schon, v.a. wenn auch jemand da ist, der's kennt und kann.


----------



## AcaPulco (17. Februar 2004)

uhuhu das gap reizt mich

zeigt ma en paar bessere bilder, wo man Absprung und Landung sieht. Und Jesus, wir müssen echt ma kommen, ich und lars.


----------



## ea3040 (17. Februar 2004)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> uhuhu das gap reizt mich
> 
> zeigt ma en paar bessere bilder, wo man Absprung und Landung sieht. Und Jesus, wir müssen echt ma kommen, ich und lars.




ich sag doch langsam wirds so groß das man locker 2-3 stunden rocken kann ohne das es langweilig wird.

ich wart nurnoch drauf das es endlich mal paar tage trocken is das des holz trocknet. hatte jetzt 3 mal photoausrüstung dabei.

immer so feucht das man nichtmal aufn shore hochfahren kann


----------



## AcaPulco (18. Februar 2004)

hmm, kauft uch halt hasenstallgitter für die shores. Dann sinse auch bei nässe befahrbar.


----------



## showman (18. Februar 2004)

geht auch. Das hat Gripp wie die Sau auch im nassen. Muss halt ab und zu erneuert werden.

Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ea3040 (18. Februar 2004)

das geht solange gut bis ich 1 mal voll in die eisen gehe  dann reist der hasendraht stollen ab 

und dachpappe ne danke

der sommer is zum fahren da im winter wird gebaut

sonst könntma bischofsmais doch auch überdachen


----------



## Nightmare (19. Februar 2004)

Kagge,Kagge,Kagge schaut das schonwieder geil aus!!!Man,des scheiss BigHit muss endlich fertig werden!Nächste Woche isses endlich soweit!      Dann guck ich mir mal des ganze Zeug an


----------



## freewheel_burning (24. Februar 2004)

Muss echt sagen, ihr habt geile Locations . Schade, dass ich so weit weg wohn . Dafür is Todtnau nur 40 min von mir entfertn                                                                                Grüße aus Lörrach bei Basel


----------



## NWD (27. Februar 2004)

sersn DHairtime,
mein bruder wohnt bei rheinfelden. wenn ich den mal wieder besuch werd ich mich mal bei dir melden. dann können wir mal euere trails rocken, die schauen ja auch nicht schlecht aus!  
oder wir nehmen uns gleich todtnau vor, soll ja umgebaut worden sein. hoffentlich ham se nen schnelleren lift hingestellt. letztes jahr ostern warens 15min wartezeit am lift, schon heftig. 
bis dann


----------



## freewheel_burning (27. Februar 2004)

OK. Würd scho sagen, wenn du (oder ihr) mal hierherkommt, sollt ma nach Todtnau gehn. Bis jetz is glaub ich noch net all zu viel umgebaut worden. Der Ben hat gesagt, sie können gar nix machen, weil Schnee bis zum Lift liegt. Aber ich denk ma bis zum Saisonstart is alles fertig: des letzte Viertel wo ganz anders und ca. 50t neue Sprünge auf m Wildride  
MfG Jens


----------



## NWD (27. Februar 2004)

todtnau macht ja schon am 4.april auf.(oder verschiebt sich des dieses jahr wegen umbau??) der geißkopf is erst ab mai offen glaub ich, und ich hab tierisch bock auf bikepark. also isses gut möglich das ich und ein paar kumpels da irgendwann im april mal vorbeikommen.    
und wenn nicht im april, dann irgenwann anders. todtnau is schon ne heftige strecke, zumindest das was ich gesehen hab. bin nich alles gefahren(nur wildride und den unteren teil vom dh ). aber dieses jahr muss ich da runter!!


----------



## freewheel_burning (28. Februar 2004)

NWD schrieb:
			
		

> todtnau is schon ne heftige strecke, zumindest das was ich gesehen hab. bin nich alles gefahren(nur wildride und den unteren teil vom dh ).


Eigentlich ist der unterste so mit der schwerte Teil. War 2 Jahre lang Hardtail-Downhiller  und da merks scho, wos heftig is


----------



## NWD (28. Februar 2004)

dann hätt ich den downhill doch fahren sollen! letztes jahr war ich eben nur einen tag da und nochdazu allein. bei der ersten abfahrt bin ich eben den wildride gefahren und dann das letzte stück vom dh. danach hab ich mir gedacht wenns da schon so fugging steil is will ich den oberen teil gar nicht sehen.
aber dieses jahr siehts anders aus!!!!


----------



## freewheel_burning (28. Februar 2004)

Der letzte ist (oder besser: war) der steilste Teil - und auch der schwerste. Aber der kommt eh weg und dafür kommt was schönes neues auf die Wiese (von unten gesehen links)  . Wenns klappt, wollen wir am 4.4. oder 18.4. gehn. Das für die strecke passende Fahrrad wird morgen aufgebaut (siehe Bilder).


----------



## NWD (28. Februar 2004)

ich denk mal wenn wir fahren dann gleich zwei tage. lässt sich bestimmt auch regeln das wir bei eueren terminen auch da sind! 
das bike geht bestimmt gut. bin den gleichen rahmen von nem kumpel mal probegefahren und des geht richtig schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freewheel_burning (29. Februar 2004)

*freu*
Wird eh erst richtig geil mit ner gscheiten Einstellung, fast keine Luft in der Gabel, andere Dämpferfeder,....
Die Termine sind erst mal einfach so, wenn jemand keine Zeit hat, könn mas immer noch verschieben. Freu mich aber auf jeden Fall schomal. Wird auch lustig, die "perfekte Line" zu suchen, des klappt scho mit 3 leuten, aber mit mehreren


----------



## DERholdeHIRTE (29. Februar 2004)

bor ich han hier grad en ogasheimer bekommen als ich die bilder vom trail sah!!! bor ich muss da fahren  aaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## freewheel_burning (29. Februar 2004)

Warst scho mal in Todtnau, da geht dir einer ab


----------



## DERholdeHIRTE (29. Februar 2004)

ne war ich noch nicht, seitwann gibts da denn shore? legal oder illegal?


----------



## freewheel_burning (29. Februar 2004)

Du meins Todtnau oder?? Wenn ja, Todtnau isn öffentlicher Fun-Park, deshalb is des Shore klar au legal.


----------



## DERholdeHIRTE (1. März 2004)

Cool ich dachte Todtnau würde nur aus einer dh-strecke bestehen! wie ist denn die HP von dem Bikepark in Todtnau?

mfg


----------



## freewheel_burning (2. März 2004)

Gibt 2 Strecken. Den Wildride mit Northshore und vielen geilen Sprüngen und halt die DH-Race Strecke. Kann ma aba beide mitm HT fahren, naja, ich zumindest   
HPs sind: http://www.mtb-fun-park.de/
http://www.downhiller.de/Downhiller 2002/Startseite.html


----------



## freewheel_burning (7. März 2004)

Sodalle, endlich hab ich auch mal des passende Gerätlein für Todtnau aufgebaut. Siehe Bilder.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2004)

Mmmh, also Todtnau is schoh geil. Die Downhill is super und die Wildride is auch echt was zum runterheizen. Aber des Bretterzeug is net wirklich was des man..........mmmh.......des is halt schei.. und so.

Am Geißkopf des is echt spaßig und wirklich mal etwas länger. Wobeis langsam auseinanderfällt 

Und des in Saalbach des is halt in den Downhill integriert, wie man halt fährt, und is eher was zum drüberheizen. Und wenig.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freewheel_burning (14. März 2004)

Könntet ihrs einrichten, an einem der folgenden Wochenenden mal in den Süden zu kommen (Todtnau).
4.4. (Saisonbeginn is halt erst am Sonntag)
9.-11.4.
16.-18.4.


----------



## freewheel_burning (16. März 2004)

Hättet ihr an Ostern Bock, mal in den Süden zu kommen?


----------



## NWD (18. März 2004)

sersn,
ostern klingt gut, bei uns gibts aber im moment das problem das wir kein auto haben wo alles reinpasst. ich hoffe aber das sich das noch irgendwie klärt.
falls sich bei uns was ergibt sagen wir noch bescheid.
ein schönes bike haste dir da aufgebaut!
 
bis denne dann


----------



## Rootboy (19. März 2004)

ist gut da gibts bunte Eier und nen Trip nach Todnow  
News aus KK...der Freeride wurde mit nem neuen 5-6m Mr. B   Table garniert und 3m davor wurde noch ein Kicker gebaut der das Table auf 9m verlängert...wirklich spassig und nichts für Bremser.
Dann wurde der Shape vom Roadtable verbessert und die Kompression etwas rausgenommen, und jetzt funktioniert er auch...dank ea3040.
Wenns jetzt noch trockner wird, wird der Freeride geputzt und dann wollen wir mal kleine Races mit Zeitnahme fahren damit wir überhaupt mal wissen wie schnell wir wirklich sind.


----------



## freewheel_burning (19. März 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1089971#post1089971


----------



## sheer madness (20. März 2004)

neuen 5-6m Mr. B   Table

Was ist ein mr. b table? 

wo liegt den nun kk. hab etz schon soviel davon gehört! weiß es hier jemand? wie sind die leute da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freewheel_burning (23. März 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> ist gut da gibts bunte Eier und nen Trip nach Todnow


*Also, sagt schon, wann genau rückt ihr an? Wart ihr schon mal da, sprich kennt ihr den Weg oder nicht?*


----------



## Rootboy (23. März 2004)

DH airtime schrieb:
			
		

> *Also, sagt schon, wann genau rückt ihr an? Wart ihr schon mal da, sprich kennt ihr den Weg oder nicht?*



das einzige WE was gehen würde wäre am 16.-18.4..
also ich persönlich war noch net in Todnau aber ich bin offen für neues  
Also ich hab auch noch nichts mit den anderen Homies ausgemacht ich weiss bloss das die auch Anfang mitte April nach Todnau möchten. 
Das andere ist die Fahrerei ich fahr danach nämlich gleich weiter richtung Süden. Und wie die anderen alle nach todnau kommen wollen, keinen Plan


----------



## NWD (24. März 2004)

ich würde auch sagen, dass wir am wochenende vom 16.4 bis 18.4 kommen.  

@DH airtime
ab wann is der park jetzt eigentlich offen? auf der site steht ja ab ostern, is der dann ab samstag offen?


----------



## freewheel_burning (26. März 2004)

NWD schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde auch sagen, dass wir am wochenende vom 16.4 bis 18.4 kommen.
> 
> @DH airtime
> ab wann is der park jetzt eigentlich offen? auf der site steht ja ab ostern, is der dann ab samstag offen?


Weiss ich auch net, aber ich denke ab Sonntag!?. Ich gehe auf jeden Fall an Ostern, da kommt auch noch der Tegge aus Stuttgart. 16.-18. kann ich aber auch kommen, (wenns unbedingt sein muss *gg*  ), zumindest an einem Tag, bin Schüler und da tun 44  für 1 We schon weh. Macht ihr halt was ab, den genauen Weg könnt ich euch dann schon verklickern. 
Also cu soon, Jens


----------



## NWD (29. März 2004)

bei uns isses jetzt ziemlich sicher das wir vom 16. bis 18.04 kommen. wir machens noch a bisserl wetterabhängig. wenns richtig schifft dann lass mers bleiben.

der weg is kein problem, ich war ja schon mal da.   
@DH airtime
wenn du nen tag kommen könntest wär schon cool, is immer gut nen "local" dabei zu haben.  

cu


----------



## Nightmare (30. März 2004)

sheer madness schrieb:
			
		

> neuen 5-6m Mr. B   Table
> 
> Was ist ein mr. b table?
> 
> wo liegt den nun kk. hab etz schon soviel davon gehört! weiß es hier jemand? wie sind die leute da?



KK liegt an einem geheimen Ort irgendwo in Franken und nur der erlauchte Kreis von Locals weiss wo's is    (me2) Die Leute sind alle nett und was baun angeht absolute Arbeitstiere    IHMO der beste Shore in D-Land!!!


----------



## NWD (3. April 2004)

das ist der table, nur ma so nebenbei.


----------



## appollo (3. April 2004)

na der is ja klein... aber was der root boy oder wie er heißt da hingestellt hat weiß ic hauch nich?? aber der northshore sieht ganz witzig aus... 

mfg max


----------



## NWD (3. April 2004)

bei bedarf kann man das ganze auch vom kicker, der am rechten bildrand noch zu sehen ist, springen und dann 9m bis in die landung segeln.


----------



## Rootboy (3. April 2004)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> na der is ja klein... aber was der root boy oder wie er heißt da hingestellt hat weiß ic hauch nich?? aber der northshore sieht ganz witzig aus...
> 
> mfg max




wat willst du??? häh...bist du Franke, oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appollo (4. April 2004)

@rootboy:nee wieso? kann man auch nachlesen schlaubi  nee wir sind auch grad so ein ding am basteln kann mal noch ein paar fotos reinstellen wenn er fertig is...

@NWD: über das kleine teil willste 9m fliegen? mit welchem rad denn? mit dem bighi geht das ja wohl eher schlecht... und stellt doch eure linse beim nächsten mal auf dich ein aber den fehler macht man immer wenn man ungeübt ist... naja kannst ja mal noch ein foto in der luft machen, auf dem man "dich" mal sieht   das sieht dann direkt viel fääter aus   


tschau max!


----------



## NWD (4. April 2004)

was ist das jetzt fürn gesülze, table is 5m lang und 4m davor steht noch ein kicker, also sinds 9m.(gemessen, nicht geschätzt) ich glaub aufm bild schauts kleiner aus als es ist. 
wenn man radfahren kann, kann man da mit jedem fahrrad drüberfliegen, natürlich am BESTEN mit nem BIGHIT!!!  


und übers fotografieren red ich mit dir garnet, wenn ich so dein letztes foto seh, sag ich nur "stellt eure linse beim nächsten mal überhaupt mal ein, oder tret des fugging fotohandy gleich in die tonne" 

bis dann, und nix für ungut!


----------



## Rootboy (4. April 2004)

am besten gehts wirklich mit nem BigHit habs vorhin mitm Gerry seinen ausprobiert...Nice
ausserdem reden wir nicht über Meter sondern über Flow und Style und darin sind unsere Trails 1a
schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Rootboy (4. April 2004)

appollo schrieb:
			
		

> @rootboy:nee wieso? kann man auch nachlesen schlaubi  nee wir sind auch grad so ein ding am basteln kann mal noch ein paar fotos reinstellen wenn er fertig is...
> 
> @NWD: über das kleine teil willste 9m fliegen? mit welchem rad denn? mit dem bighi geht das ja wohl eher schlecht... und stellt doch eure linse beim nächsten mal auf dich ein aber den fehler macht man immer wenn man ungeübt ist... naja kannst ja mal noch ein foto in der luft machen, auf dem man "dich" mal sieht   das sieht dann direkt viel fääter aus
> 
> ...



warum gammelst du im Frankenforum umher??? Es gibt noch genügend andere Bundesländer ausser FrankenBC  
z.B Niederbayern Oberbayern oder geh in den Osten Thüringen-Sachsen Anhalt etc. aber nörgel net über die Foto und Baukünste der FRANKEN


----------



## Der Agent (5. April 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> am besten gehts wirklich mit nem BigHit habs vorhin mitm Gerry seinen ausprobiert...Nice
> ausserdem reden wir nicht über Meter sondern über Flow und Style und darin sind unsere Trails 1a
> schönen Sonntag noch




Au, da tun mir die Augen weh, in Schriftform is mir <Gary> lieber, so wie der von Take That, der genauso schwul is wie ich.   

Naja, gestern war ich auch net so fit weil  :kotz: wegen zuviel


----------



## Rootboy (7. April 2004)

Der Agent schrieb:
			
		

> Au, da tun mir die Augen weh, in Schriftform is mir <Gary> lieber, so wie der von Take That, der genauso schwul is wie ich.
> 
> Naja, gestern war ich auch net so fit weil  :kotz: wegen zuviel



alles klar dann schreib ich dich halt mit a Gayry...

see yah in the Woods

und immer schön auf die Waldläufer des Westviertels achten.


----------



## Rootboy (9. April 2004)

Unfallopfer: Unbekannter möchtegern Racer
Unfalldatum: März
Unfallzeit: Nachmittags
Unfallort: KK Freeridetrail

leider befahren in letzter Zeit auch Leute die nicht die Skills aufweisen (und die sind niedrig) unsere Trails. Hat ja auch niemand was dagegen solange sie nicht löcher in den Wald buddeln.   

Vor ein paar Wochen Samstags, wir saßen friedlich und mit ner Cam bewaffnet bei den Trails als plötzlich von oben ein Biker angebremst kam.
Zuerst sah er den Kicker dann uns, plötzlich muss zu dem Typen nee innere Stimme gesagt haben: sei cool und Spring. War echt nen klasse Abgang ohne irgendwelche äusserlichen Schäden aber zu unserer Belustigung.
Wie er da so am Boden lag und plötzlich die Kamera sah kam nochmals die innere Stimme und sagte: steh auf die wollen nen Foto machen.
So schnell wie er gefallen war war er dann auch wieder auf seinen Bike und ist davongebremst. Allerdings konnte er uns moch dieses Foto hinterlassen.


----------



## Coffee (9. April 2004)

Hallo,

so dann will ich hier mal wieder allgemein ermahnen. reisst Euch mal wieder etwas im tonfall zusammen.  

Jeder darf hier schreiben und lesen. Auch nichtfranken. Also lasst so blöde sprüche. Geht normal miteinander um. Oder ist das so schwer?

Grüße coffee


----------



## Nightmare (9. April 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> so dann will ich hier mal wieder allgemein ermahnen. reisst Euch mal wieder etwas im tonfall zusammen.
> 
> ...



Ach,Coffee,hier is doch im Moment alles ziemlich chillig   

PS:Schade,dass ich den geilen BNiker ent gesehn hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NWD (9. April 2004)

@coffee
hattest aber ne ziemlich lange leitung! 
bis du des schlichten anfängst hat sich schon alles wieder beruhigt.  

@all
war echt genial mit dem typen der sich da gebrezelt hat. vor allem wie schnell der wieder aufm bike saß, ala "es hat mich keiner gesehen, und es ist nichts passiert!!"   

frohe ostern, und viel spass beim eierkr..... ähh suchen.


----------



## ea3040 (9. April 2004)

coffee for president


du musst den inneren schweinehund besiegen, dann wirst du die erste kanzlerin von deutschland.



ach irgendjemand der hier bestimmt mitliest macht so komische löcher in meine strecke. der soll lieber aufhören sonst grab ich größere löcher


----------



## freewheel_burning (10. April 2004)

tach nochmal.
ich war gestern in todtnau fahren und wollt euch mal n kleinen report abliefern.
oben liegt noch ca 20 cm schnee , der bis gut zur hälfte der strecke reicht. matschig isses natürlich und teils gibt es gut 20 cm tiefe spurrillen. die sprünge sind im oberen teil noch nicht machbar, weil einfach zu viel schnee draufliegt, fährt man halt dran vorbei  . ich will mal hoffen, dass es diese woche nochmal wärmer wird und der ganze schnee wegtaut. ansonsten: ein gebrochener benest- und ein angebrochener stab primo-rahmen. hab mir bei der letzten abfahrt meinen lenker inn bauch gerammt und kann heut kaum laufen, weil aua machen . wenns bis nächste wieder i.o. is, dann kommi auch.
mfg jens


----------



## ea3040 (11. April 2004)

so kk hat letzte woche ein fotoalbum bekommen. 

gestern saugeil endlich mal erwachsene leute am spot. kein kindergarten unterwegs. daraus resultierten gleichmal n superman seatgrap und fette supermans. 

nächste woche wird noch n wallride gebaut und mein step up dann ises doch schon wieder fetter




auf wunsch von rootboy den thread verschoben . grüße coffee


----------



## dirty_sanchez (23. August 2004)

checkt: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1429455#post1429455

vom abbau von kk.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (23. August 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> auf wunsch von rootboy den thread verschoben . grüße coffee



auf wunsch von Rootboy wurde die alte ge......  , Grüsse Shaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

